# Habt ihr euch beim Angeln schon mal (schwer) verletzt?



## Chief Brolly (18. Februar 2020)

Man denkt, wie soll man sich beim Angeln schon verletzen, aber es passiert meist, wenn man am wenigsten damit rechnet. 
Aus Schaden wird man klug, so heißt es jedenfalls. Hast, unvorsichtigkeit, Leichtsinn und Routine können beim Angeln entscheidende Unfallfaktoren sein. 

Mir ist im Oktober letzten Jahres folgendes passiert: Ich saß am Main-Donau-Kanal am Wendebecken Atzenhof. Eine Montage hätte ich in der Fahrrinne liegen, die andere daneben. Es fing dann ziemlich stark zu Regnen an und ich verkrochen mich unter meinen Schirm. 

Plötzlich tauchte links von mir ein schwer beladener Pott in meinem durch den Schirm sehr eingeschränkten Sichtkreis auf. Ich wollte schnell zu den Ruten, um die Montagen einzuholen. 
Dabei stürzte ich auf der nassen Böschung oberhalb der Steinpackung und dachte, ich habe mir im rechten Fuß durch gleichzeitiges umknicken und verdrehen sämtliche Bänder und Sehnen gerissen... 
Jedenfalls war der Schmerz so groß, das mir fast schwarz vor den Augen wurde.

Ich konnte mich noch in die Schocklage begeben (hinlegen und Beine hoch), sonst wäre ich ohnmächtig geworden. Ich angelte erstmal aber weiter um das Ende vom Regen abzuwarten und das trocknen der Ausrüstung. 
Um 19.30, ca. 4h nach dem Unfall, packte ich ein und war auch erstmal neugierig, ob ich die Kupplung vom Auto überhaupt noch treten konnte, da mir das laufen schon recht schwerfiel. 
Es ging zwar so halbwegs, aber mein nächstes Ziel war die Notaufnahme des Klinikums Fürth. 
Dort stellte sich nach dem Röntgen heraus, das nichts an- oder abgerissen war, sondern "nur' überdehnt. Mein Glück im Unglück war, das ich Wanderschuhe anhatte. Mit Gummistiefeln wäre die Sache wohl schlimmer ausgegangen... 

Mein Fußgelenk war mittlerweile voll dick und für die nächsten Tage mußte ich an Krücken gehen. 
Das hat dann sehr lange gedauert, bis alles so gut verheilt war, wie vor dem Unfall, war auch lange krankgeschrieben. Gottseidank mußte ich nicht stationär aufgenommen und operiert werden,


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Februar 2020)

Schimme Sache!

Ich hab mich letztes Jahr schwer verletzt. Unsere AB-Administratorin musste rettend eingreifen, sonst wäre ich wohl vor Ort verblutet!!!
Hier zu sehen:







Ganze Story dazu gibt's hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ab-team-arbeitstreffen-beim-asv-braunschweig.346571/


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Schimme Sache!
> 
> Ich hab mich letztes Jahr schwer verletzt. Unsere AB-Administratorin musste rettend eingreifen, sonst wäre ich wohl vor Ort verblutet!!!
> Hier zu sehen:
> ...


Jau, die dicke Backe ist ja kaum zu übersehen, gut das die mit Dental-Hygiene vertraute Dame neben Dir erste Hilfe leisten konnte


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Jau, die dicke Backe ist ja kaum zu übersehen, gut das die mit Dental-Hygiene vertraute Dame neben Dir erste Hilfe leisten konnte


Ja genau. Das fiese an der Sache: Erst haute sie mir unbemerkt voll eine auf die Backe, und dann tat sie so als wär nix gewesen und kommt mit Pflastern oder irgend so nem Mumpitz angerannt... Die Weiber ey...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2020)

Beim einrichten des Angelplatzes habe ich als Jugendlicher einige Bärenklau abgeräumt, es war danach ein schöner sonniger Tag und  ich habe mir auf Hand und Unterarm sehr schwere Verbrennungen   eingefangen, es haben sich großflächig Hautpartien abgelöst.

Seit dem mache ich Bärenklau noch begeisterter aber vorsichtig weg.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ist so rund 20 Jahre her, ich war in Österreich zum Forellenfischen und hatte eine schöne Forelle im Drill. Um besser keschern zu können, ging ich etwas die steile Böschung runter und rutschte aus, um nicht in das Flüsschen zu fallen griff ich, mehr reflexartig, mit der linken Hand nach einem Ast. Ich war aber schon so halb im freien Fall, dass ich fast mit dem ganzen Gewicht in meinen linken Arm "hineinfiel", es gab ein seltsames Geräusch in meiner Schulter (war ja mit dem Ohr da fast dran) und ein sehr starker, stechender Schmerz durchfuhr meine Schulter und ich ließ den Ast sofort los und stand dann, etwa bis zum Bauchnabel, im Wasser. ich konnte etwa so zwei bis drei Minuten vor Schmerz nichts tun, weder das Wasser verlassen, noch mich um die Forelle kümmern. Erst als der Schmerz etwas nachließ kescherte ich die Forelle, verließ das Wasser und schlug den Fisch ab. Nach einigen weiteren Minuten war der Schmerz fast vollständug weg. Ich war dort noch eine Woche in Urlaub und so zwei/dreimal kam in den nächsten Tagen der Schmerz bei bestimmten Bewegungen kurz wieder. Wieder daheim ging ich zum Orthopäden, da ich glaubte, dass da vielleicht eine Sehne gerissen wäre. Der beruhigte mich und klärte mich auf, dass ich da Bewegungseinschränkungen in der Hand haben müsste, was aber nicht der Fall war. Da auch auf dem Röntgenbild nichts zu erkennen war, war ich beruhigt, der Schmerz kam daheim noch so vielleicht zweimal und das wars dann.
Aber am Anfang war das mit Abstand der stärkste Schmerz, welchen ich je hatte und ich war einige Minuten lang nicht in der Lage irgend etwas zu tun. Ist mir so weder vorher noch nachher je passiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ralle (18. Februar 2020)

Gelbes Riff
beim Gaffen meines Dorsches wollte ich den Beifänger als Hilfe mit über die Reeling heben. In dem Moment springt der Dorsch vom Gaff und mir pfeifft der Gummimakhaken voll in die Hand und der 5kg Dorsch hing auch noch dran.
1 Zahnarzt und einen Chirurg hatten wir ja dabei - aber die kein "Werkzeug"   also Sanikiste vom Schiff auf - Schiff Baujahr in den 60 zigern - so alt und verrostet war der Kasten und Inhalt auch. Skalpell mit Wodka desinfiziert - ich mich mit den restlichen Wodka betäubt. Nach 20 min. und einiger Fummelei wegen der Beugesehne war es geschafft. Noch ein Schnaps für den Blutdruck und weiter ging es mit Angeln.
Seitdem wird von der Ärtztetruppe immer ein gut bestückter Notfallkoffer mitgenommen - von der Narkose bis zur Not OP alles machbar 

und war auch schon mehrmals in Nutzung.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja genau. Das fiese an der Sache: Erst haute sie mir unbemerkt voll eine auf die Backe, und dann tat sie so als wär nix gewesen und kommt mit Pflastern oder irgend so nem Mumpitz angerannt... Die Weiber ey...


Da hast du aber Glück gehabt,das Rebecca dich gerettet hat.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2020)

Blöde Dinge können passieren... 

Ich stehe in ner Steinpackung an der Weser und drille einen stattlichen Wels- mein übereifriger Freund kommt zur Hilfe und RENNT mit dem Kescher in der Hand über die Steine, gerät ins Straucheln und rammt mich um. 
Ich wollte den Sturz noch mit der rechten Hand abfangen- aber zwei Steine waren derart gut platziert, dass Ring- und kleiner Finger dazwischen rutschten und sie brachen.... 
Es ist immer wieder schön wenn der Schmerz nachlässt!


----------



## Racklinger (18. Februar 2020)

Bei mir war es vor drei Jahren glaub ich der Klassiker, die offene Maisdose . Hatte Sie neben mir plaziert, um bequem ran zu können vom Stuhl aus. Der war direkt an der Uferböschung plaziert. Ich weiss gar nicht mehr warum ich die Böschung runtergestiegen bin, ich glaub der Haken war verhakt an einem Ast, jedenfalls auf dem Rückweg weggerutscht und reflexartig mit der Hand abgestützt, dummerweise war da auch die Dose mit abstehenden Deckel  Der Schnitt ging Diagonal über die Handfläche, konnte man auch dementsprechend schlecht verbinden...
Seitdem wird Doseninhalt egal was immer umgeschüttet


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2020)

Toi, toi, toi... bis jetzt nichts wirklich schlimmeres, als ein paar Kratzer, oder mal leicht geschnitten. Und seit ich so bescheiden sehe, bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden.


----------



## geomas (18. Februar 2020)

Zum Glück blieb ich bislang verschont.
Ist vermutlich nur eine Frage der Zeit - Gefahrenquellen am Wasser gibts viele, dennoch halte ich den Hin- und Rückweg zum Wasser (= Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr) für potenziell gefährlicher.
Rutschige Ufer und äußerst marode Stege gibts hier zur Genüge.


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Zum Glück blieb ich bislang verschont.
> Ist vermutlich nur eine Frage der Zeit - Gefahrenquellen am Wasser gibts viele, dennoch halte ich den Hin- und Rückweg zum Wasser (= Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr) für potenziell gefährlicher.
> Rutschige Ufer und äußerst marode Stege gibts hier zur Genüge.



Das sind trotzdem wuuuunderschöne Fotos! Die würde ich mir glatt an die Wand hängen! 
Richtig verletzt hatte ich mich voriges Jahr im Herbst, da bin ich auf einer Buhne ausgerutscht und hatte mir die Hüfte angebrochen! 
Ansonsten halt auch geschnitten und Haken irgendwo eingehakt ....
Natürlich erzähle ich hier im Forum nicht!  Das ich mir mal volle Kanone einen Blinker mit Drilling in den Arsch gejagt hatte 
Würde ich mich ja lächerlich machen 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack (18. Februar 2020)

Unfälle passieren nicht, sie werden verursacht. Bis jetzt nur Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Februar 2020)

Von zwei krassen Unfällen muß ich euch noch berichten:

Fast ähnlich wie der vom Racklinger hatte ich mal ne kleine Dose Tortenpfirsiche als Verpflegung mitgenommen. Die war auch mit so einem Aufreißdeckel ausgestattet.
Beim Öffnen bog sich der Deckel um, beim Versuch, ihn ganz abzuziehen, schnitt ich mir mit dem scharfen Deckelrand die Handfläche der linken Hand auf, hat geblutet wie sau...Gottseidank konnte mir jemand Erste-Hilfe leisten, das 1.mal, das ich den Inhalt von meinem Auto-Verbandskasten gebraucht habe. Die Schnitte hätten theoretisch genäht werden sollen, aber ich hasse Spritzen zur lokalen Betäubung und evtl. längere Wartezeiten in der Notaufnahme des nächsten Krankenhauses...

Der nächste Unfall ist beim Big-Game-Fishing auf Gran Canaria passiert:
Es wurde ein großer Blauflossenthun gehakt und ans Boot gedrillt.

Ein wohl noch neues, unerfahrenes Besatzungsmitglied, ein Afrikaner, griff sich die Schnur oder das Vorfach, wickelte es sich ein paarmal um den linken Unterarm, um einen Karabiner mit einer Bergungsleine dran in den Wirbel einzuhängen, da kam der Thun nochmal zu Kräften und zog dem Mann Haut, Muskeln und Sehnen bis auf den Knochen bis zum Handgelenk ab... Alle an Bord waren voll geschockt und alles war voll Blut... Der Thun wurde zwar doch noch gelandet, aber um welchen Preis... Die Rettungskette lief an, der Skipper hat die Luftrettung alarmiert und fuhr dem Heil dann entgegen. Der schwerverletzte wurde dann per Korb in den Hubschrauber gezogen und in die nächste Klinik geflogen.

Die nächsten Stunden an Bord verliefen in sehr gedrückter Stimmung, der Thun wurde dann verkauft und das Geld sowie das einer spontanen Sammlung von den Angelgästen seiner Familie geschickt.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (18. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Toi, toi, toi... bis jetzt nichts wirklich schlimmeres, als ein paar Kratzer, oder mal leicht geschnitten. Und seit ich so bescheiden sehe, bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden.


Bist du nicht mal mehrere Hundert Meter die Tiroler Achn hinabgetrieben? Oder verwechsel ich dich da


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2020)

Im Vergleich zu dem was ich hier lesen konnte, ist meine schlimmste Verletzung echter Kinderkram.
Ich war damals 14 Jahre alt und wenn mein damaliger Angelverein in seinem Kölner Baggersee wiedermal Refos besetzt hat, war ich natürlich nachmittags zur Stelle, um ab zu räumen.
In dem neuen See, welcher auch noch komplett kahl war, über und unter Wasser, schwammen die Forellen hungrig ihre Kreise und pünktlich so alle halbe Stunde kam der Schwarm vorbei und ich konnte dann eine oder zwei davon ziehen.
Beim Abstechen einer dieser Forellen hab ich mich dann arg beeilt, um vielleicht noch eine zweite zu erwischen, bevor die wieder erst ne halbe Stunde brauchen um bei mir vorbei zu kommen.
Mit dem Opinell angesetzt zum Abstechen der Forelle und in der Eile diesen Arretierungsring nicht gedreht.
Das Messer klappte dann zusammen und schnitt mir oberhalb des Fingernagels, am Zeigefinger, schön halbkreisförmig bis auf den Knochen.
Die Narbe ist heute noch zu sehen, man muss zwar genau hinschauen, aber immerhin.
Ansonsten bin ich in 50 Angeljahren ein paar mal ins Wasser gefallen, was ich aber ziemlich harmlos fand und zumeist bei sommerlichen Temperaturen statt fand.

Jürgen


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu dem was ich hier lesen konnte, ist meine schlimmste Verletzung echter Kinderkram.
> Ich war damals 14 Jahre alt und wenn mein damaliger Angelverein in seinem Kölner Baggersee wiedermal Refos besetzt hat, war ich natürlich nachmittags zur Stelle, um ab zu räumen.
> In dem neuen See, welcher auch noch komplett kahl war, über und unter Wasser, schwammen die Forellen hungrig ihre Kreise und pünktlich so alle halbe Stunde kam der Schwarm vorbei und ich konnte dann eine oder zwei davon ziehen.
> Beim Abstechen einer dieser Forellen hab ich mich dann arg beeilt, um vielleicht noch eine zweite zu erwischen bevor die wieder erst ne halbe Stunde brauchen um bei mir vorbei zu kommen.
> ...


Das sind Erlebnisse welche Erinnerungen Produzieren


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Februar 2020)

Auf der Mole in kurzen Hosen daneben gesprungen, Rippen geprellt, und das Bein an den Muscheln bis zum Popo aufgeratscht, hatte ich den Rest vom Sommer gut von.


----------



## Danielsu83 (18. Februar 2020)

Am Ufer ausgerutscht und beim ins Wasser fliegen irgendwo mit dem kleinen Finger hängen geblieben. Danach fehlte relativ viel Haut und Fleisch  

Hatte dann die Wahl entweder ins Krankenhaus zufahren (blöd am 2 ten Tag eines 7 Tage Tripps) oder dem Spannmann der einkaufen war die Wunschliste für die Apotheke zu diskutieren. Habe die 2 te Variante genommen.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## eisblock (18. Februar 2020)

Vor ca. 20 Jahren bin ich barfuß mit der Angel auf eine glitschige Buhne an der Ostsee geklettert. Kalifornien hieß das Kaff. Es kam wie es kommen musste. Ausgerutscht, 2 Zehen gebrochen. Das tat mehr als weh. Am rechten Fuß hat nur noch der Birkenstock gepasst. Für mich war der Urlaub gelaufen. Nicht mal Auto fahren war noch möglich.


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2020)

@[U]Chief Brolly[/U]  dir möchte ich nicht am Wasser begegnen   bis jetzt nix passiert und soll auch so bleiben


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2020)

hier geschrieben:





__





						Haken im Handteller
					

Am Freitag vom Urlaub heimgekommen habe ich mich für den Abend noch für eine Runde zum Hechtspinnen mit einem Kumpel abgesprochen. Als wir nach ca. 1 Std immer noch keinen Biss, beschlossen wir den Abend, es war ca. 20.00 Uhr, bei einem Bier und einem Zigarillo in der Fischerhütte ausklingen zu...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Natürlich erzähle ich hier im Forum nicht!  Das ich mir mal volle Kanone einen Blinker mit Drilling in den Arsch gejagt hatte
> Würde ich mich ja lächerlich machen
> 
> LG Michael



Puuuh, da biste ja gerade nochmal so davon gekommen


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das sind trotzdem wuuuunderschöne Fotos! Die würde ich mir glatt an die Wand hängen!
> Richtig verletzt hatte ich mich voriges Jahr im Herbst, da bin ich auf einer Buhne ausgerutscht und hatte mir die Hüfte angebrochen!
> Ansonsten halt auch geschnitten und Haken irgendwo eingehakt ....
> Natürlich erzähle ich hier im Forum nicht!  Das ich mir mal volle Kanone einen Blinker mit Drilling in den Arsch gejagt hatte
> ...


Da hast du aber noch mal Glück gehabt Michi. Aber doch nicht im AB.


----------



## zandertex (18. Februar 2020)

solange Mann es noch mit panzertape reparieren kann,kann es keine (schwere) verletzung sein.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Februar 2020)

Letzten Sommer zu kaltes Pils getrunken. Halsweh!


----------



## zandertex (18. Februar 2020)

bei Kölsch wär dir das nicht passiert.


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Kalifornien hieß das Kaff.


In dem Kaff war ich auch mal. 
Ist aber nix passiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2020)

Kalifornien ist eine schöne Ecke.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Bist du nicht mal mehrere Hundert Meter die Tiroler Achn hinabgetrieben? Oder verwechsel ich dich da


Das ja, aber ausser einer satten Schramme im Ego ist weiter nichts nennenswertes passiert.


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Schwer habe ich mich Gott sei Dank noch nicht verletzt. Die schlimmste Verletzung habe ich mir einmal, als ich 12 oder 13 war, beim Angeln mit meinem Onkel zugezogen.

Ich habe einen Wurf irgendwie sehr komisch ausgeführt und der Haken ist statt im Waser in meiner Wade gelandet. Der halbe Haken stecke in der Haut und wegen dem Widerhaken konnte ich ihn natürlich nicht ausziehen.

Tja, sagte mein Onkel, Du wirst den Haken halt noch einmal durch die Haut ziehen müssen, die öse abschneiden und rausziehen. Als ich ihn verblüfft ansah, sagte er, entweder Du machst das selbst oder der Arzt, aber es wird schneller gehen und weniger weh tun, wenn Du es selbst machst.

Zuhause angekommen, habe ich die Zähne zusammen gebissen und die Prozedur durchgeführt. Es tat natürlich weh, aber so schlimm war es auch nicht. Und danach war ich verdammt stolz auf mich selbst.


----------



## Snâsh (19. Februar 2020)

Ich habe es in der Jugend leider auch einmal geschafft mich "nach" dem Angeln schwer zu verletzen.
Ich war mit einem Kollegen am Vereinssee als wir von einem Gewitter überrascht wurden. Also alles zusammengeschmissen und mit den Rädern nach Hause gejagt.
Wir haben vor dem Haus so ein kleines Holztor wo das ich eigentlich immer auftrete wenn ich Fahrrad fahre. Dieses mal hatte sich jedoch der Rucksack irgendwie gelöst und lag oben auf dem Tor drauf (quasi über die Schulter). Habe das Tor aufgetreten und den Rucksack dabei wie ein Pendel angestoßen. Doof nur das das reingeworfene Filetiermesser offen im Rucksack lag. Nach 2-3 Schritten wunderte ich mich, wieso mein Bein und der Fuß so warm wird.
Meine Mutter hat schon vom Fenster beobachtet wie mir bei jedem Herzschlag das Blut aus dem Bein kam und kam mir entgegen gerannt. Habe mir das Filetiermesser bis auf den Knochen in den Oberschenkel gesteckt und konnte froh sein, dass ich die Hauptschlagader nur knapp verfehlt habe. Lag dann in einer Pfütze im Eingangsbereich bis der Notarzt eingetroffen ist.
Funfact: Meine Oma schaute aus der Tür und beruhigte meinen Kollegen der dabei war mit den trockenen Worten: "Jetzt bekommst du halt mehr Kartoffelpuffer.". - So beruhigt man Standesgemäß


----------



## Ruttentretzer (19. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> bei Kölsch wär dir das nicht passiert.


Aus Reagenzgläsern trinken wir in Franken nicht.
Grüße Ronni


----------



## Justin123 (19. Februar 2020)

Hatte letztes Jahr einen Drilling im Daumen bzw. durch den daumen. Ging am Nagel oben rein und kam unten wieder raus.


----------



## Bilch (19. Februar 2020)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr einen Drilling im Daumen bzw. durch den daumen. Ging am Nagel oben rein und kam unten wieder raus.


Das war aber der Nageltest schlecht hin


----------



## Angler2097 (19. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schwer habe ich mich Gott sei Dank noch nicht verletzt. Die schlimmste Verletzung habe ich mir einmal, als ich 12 oder 13 war, beim Angeln mit meinem Onkel zugezogen.
> 
> Ich habe einen Wurf irgendwie sehr komisch ausgeführt und der Haken ist statt im Waser in meiner Wade gelandet. Der halbe Haken stecke in der Haut und wegen dem Widerhaken konnte ich ihn natürlich nicht ausziehen.
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich an die Szene bei Rambo3, wo sich Stallone mit Schwarzpulver aus einer Patrone den Durchschuss "desinfiziert"


----------



## ollidi (19. Februar 2020)

Ganz so heftig, wie hier schon mehrfach geschildert zum Glück noch nicht.
Nur einmal, als ich bei einem Hecht beim Hakenlösen mit der Hand in das Maul gerutscht bin.
Ich Dösel habe instinktiv die Hand zurückgezogen und wer ein Hechtmal kennt, weiß ja in welche Richtung die Zähne stehen. Die Folge waren mehrere tiefe Risse in der kompletten Hand, die ordentlich geblutet haben.
Da der Angeltag noch jung war, bin ich zum Auto und habe mich mit dem Material aus dem Verbandskasten selbst verarztet und weitergeangelt. Allerdings musste ich den Verband zweimal wechseln, weil er durchgeblutet war.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2020)

Nicht nur desinfiziert - auch gleich kauterisiert....

Dann kann man zb auch noch Sekundenkleber für größere Schnittwunden verwenden - das Zeug wurde von den Amis während des Vietnamkrieges standardmäßig dafür verwendet (im Feld- nicht im Lazarett).

Is aber heutzutage nicht mehr praktikabel-

Ich zitiere da mal Dieter Nuhr- wir leben in Zeiten wo Männer nen Vollbart tragen, sich aber den Sack rasieren.


----------



## Angler2097 (19. Februar 2020)

Der letzte Satz gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Februar 2020)

Ich habe da mal zwei Tips für euch: Habe mich früher mal beim bearbeiten eines Blechteiles auf einer kleinen Wiese bei meiner damaligen Wohnung ziemlich tief in einen Finger geschnitten. Da auf dieser Wiese Gänseblümchen wuchsen, erinnerte ich mich, was ich mal in einem Buch über Naturheilkunde gelesen habe: In den Gänseblümchen befinden sich blutstillende und antiseptische Wirkstoffe. Ich riß einige Blüten ab, drückte sie auf die blutende Stelle und umwickelte sie mit so einem neuen Haftverband. Das Buch hatte recht, es hörte recht schnell das Bluten auf, ich hatte keine Schmerzen mehr und die Verletzung heilte auch relativ schnell. 
Der andere Tip ist zur schnellen Linderung von vernesselungen durch Brennesseln: Einige Blätter vom Spitzwegerich suchen, pflücken und zerkauen. Den Pflanzenbrei dann auf die vernesselten Hautstellen auftragen, nach 2 Minuten ist alles gut.  Die Methode soll auch gut gegen Insektenstiche bzw. - bisse helfen, habe das aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Grade wenn man noch kleine Kinder hat, die Kontakt mit Brennesseln hatten, sind sehr froh, wenn das starke jucken und brennen von einem Moment auf den anderen erheblich nachläßt!


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Februar 2020)

Nichts Ernstes. Mal nen Haken quer durch die Hand gezogen. Habe ich zuerst nicht gemerkt, nur gewundert, warum mein Futter plötzlich rot gefärbt wurde. Und einmal habe ich mir einen Drilling in den Daumenballen gehämmert. Stand da nur kurz vor einer Blutvergiftung.


----------



## Michael.S (20. Februar 2020)

Nur Seelisch nachdem der größte Hecht den ich je im Drill hatte kurz vor der Landung die Schnur zeriß und das weite gesucht hat , das mus so 1970 gewesen sein und der Hecht war größer als ich


----------



## flupp (20. Februar 2020)

Vor 2 Jahren in Norwegen beim Häuten eines Seehechfilets abgerutscht und in den linken Daumenballen gestochen.  Das Blut spritzte richtig gut.
Zum ersten auf dem Sanitätsschiff im Hafen notversorgt bis die Blutung gestillt war. Dann ist im Ärtztezentrum die Wunde vom Arzt nochmal gereinigt und desinfiziert worden. Mir wurde dann noch eine Tetanus Impfung verpasst und ich bekam die Entwarnung " reine Fleischwunde, keine weiteren Strukturen beschädigt, in 2 Wochen ist alles verheilt."
Nach zwei Wochen wurde dann in Deutschland festgestellt, dass ich die Daumenbeugesehne durchtrennt hatte.
Zwei Wochen Krankenhaus, eine 4 Stunden OP , 46 Sitzungen Ergotherapie, 4 Monate Krankenschein und jetzt funktioniert die Hand wieder halbwegs.
Jetzt wird nur noch mit Schutzhandschuh filetiert.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2020)

Schon krass- wenn ich sowas lese bin ich immer wieder froh, dass ich meinen Jungs seinerzeit das Filetieren immer nur mit den Handschuhen erlaubt habe....


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Februar 2020)

Ja, besser ist das! Wenn man sich eine Sehne durchtrennt oder abgerissen hat und das wird nicht schnell festgestellt und operiert, verkürzt sie sich und eine OP wird dann sehr aufwendig! 

Habe mir ebenfalls nach einem Fahradsturz am linken Daumen eine Sehne abgerissen... Ich stand kurz vor einer wichtigen IHK - Prüfung und wollte bis zum Abschluß nicht operiert werden!  Obwohl meine Schulungskameraden an der Schonhaltung der linken Hand aus eigener Erfahrung ein Sehnenproblem erkannt haben.... Nach der bestandenen Prüfung habe ich mich schnellstmögliche von einem Handchirurgen operieren lassen! 

Wenn man sich beim Angeln oder sonstwie in Deutschland verletzt, kann man mit dem behandelnden Arzt über Schmerzen, Symptome und wie die Verletzung passiert ist, sprechen, Passiert im Ausland etwas, wo man die Sprache nicht spricht und Barzahlung vom Krankenhaus oder Arzt verlangt wird, dann kann es problematisch mit der Erstversorgung sein! Entweder man bricht dann den Urlaub ab oder hat eine Auslandskrankenversicherung (etwa beim ADAC).


----------



## Justin123 (20. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das war aber der Nageltest schlecht hin



Nicht durch den Nagel. Nur am Nagel, eher so am Nagelbett. War bei einer Handlandung von einem Hecht, der hatte sich losgeschüttelt und mir dabei den Drilling durch den Finger gehauen.


----------



## Bilch (20. Februar 2020)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Nicht durch den Nagel. Nur am Nagel, eher so am Nagelbett. War bei einer Handlandung von einem Hecht, der hatte sich losgeschüttelt und mir dabei den Drilling durch den Finger gehauen.


Der Hecht nahm seine Rache


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Februar 2020)

Passierte vielmehr nach dem Angeltag daheim.

Einen schönen 87er Zander gefangen, kurz nach Mitternacht eingepackt und heim gefahren, da ich nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten mußte.
Ok, Fisch noch schuppen und filetieren und dann in die Koje.

Also Fischschupper raus und im Schein der Außenlampe vom Geräteschuppen angefangen.
Ich weiß bis heut nicht wie ich es geschafft habe, aber irgendwie habe ich in einem Zug mit dem Schupper nicht nur die Rückenflosse aufgestellt, sondern auch gleich volles Rohr mir dessen vordersten Hartstrahl richtig schön geschmeidig von hinten durch den Daumen gezogen...der schaute dann vorne direkt am Nagelbett wieder raus.
Schmerzen und Bluten war eigentlich nix...nimmste halt ne Zange und ziehst das Teil wieder raus...ganz schlechte Idee, da war dann vorbei mit nur bissl spürbarem Druck.

Ab in die Notaufnahme vom Krankenhaus und den Schwestern erstmal erklärt was passiert ist, wie so ein Zander aussieht, dessen hartstrahlige Rückenflosse usw.
Daumen aufgeschnitten und nen knapp 2cm langes abgebrochenes Stück des Hartstrahls entfernt...ging hinten rein und vorne direkt am Nagelbett standen gut 5mm raus.

Mit Arbeiten hatte sich das dann erstmal für ne Woche....in der Woche überzeugte ich im gleichen Gewässer ein quasi identisches Exemplar ebenfalls zum Landgang...diesmal ohne Blessuren.



Das bescheuertste was mir bisher passiert ist, und wo ich auch nach gut 3 Jahren noch Nachwehen von habe:

An der Elbe auf Wels angesessen, mich gegen Mitternacht ins Zelt gehauen.
Etwa gegen 2 oder 3 geht die eine Rutenbimmel los wie blöde...ich aus dem Schlafsack getorkelt, runter Richtung Rute und bevor ich sie aus dem Rutenhalter nehmen konnte... mit dem rechten Fuß auf nem wackligen Stein umgeknickt, nach vorn gestolpert, nen vollen Salto Mortale über den Rutenhalter gemacht und mir dabei mal eben das halbe linke Wadenbein zerledert.
Das muß ich echt nicht nochmal haben.


----------



## Lil Torres (22. Februar 2020)

mensch, hier sind ja ein paar echt miese dinger bei.  einen richtigen unfall hatte ich bisher, gott sei dank, erst einen. 2017 bin ich an einem meiner hausgewässer, einem alten baggersee, an einer etwas höheren uferkante so blöd umgeschlagen das ich mir den mittelfuß gebrochen habe. erst dachte ich an nichts wildes, schmerzen waren erträglich. nachts bin ich dann auf meiner liege vor schmerzen wach geworden und als ich dann auch noch am vormittag schnell zusammen packen musste um vor einem starken gewitter zu flüchten, dabei noch mit meinem trolley einen hang hoch musste, ist mir richtig schwarz vor augen geworden. das war eine woche vor meinem angelurlaub der nach frankreich gehen sollte. nach 2,5 monaten war alles überstanden und heute merke ich davon nichts mehr. ansonsten gab's mal kleinere verletzungen, u.a. den berühmten drilling im finger welchen ich aber selbstständig raus fummeln konnte.


----------



## bobbl (22. Februar 2020)

Paar mal auf die Nase oder ins Wasser geflogen, einmal zusammen mit nem Stück untergrabener Böschung, aber bisher nix schlimmes.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schon krass- wenn ich sowas lese bin ich immer wieder froh, dass ich meinen Jungs seinerzeit das Filetieren immer nur mit den Handschuhen erlaubt habe....



Hallo,

erinnert mich an meinen alten Angelfreund, als ich ihn mal mit vier Pflaster an der linken Hand im Wirtshaus beim Karteln traf. Ich fragte ihn, was er denn da gemacht habe. Daraufhin sagte er zu mir: ich gebe Dir einen guten Tipp; filetiere nie mit fünf Seidla (für Nichtbayern fünf halbe Liter Bier) einen Fisch .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Februar 2020)

Alkohol ist das Eine... aber Routine ist gefährlicher - wenn man erstmal Drin ist, geht einem das Filetieren gut von der Hand und man wird flott.... zu flott! 
Mal eben die Klinge nen halben Zentimeter zu weit geführt und man wundert sich übers rote Filet- kalte Finger und ne perfekt scharfe Klinge = du merkst die Schnitte nicht sofort! 
Passiert sooo oft....


----------



## chum (22. Februar 2020)

Ist fast 20 Jahre her, Fliegenfischen an der Spree, Vorwärtsschwung und hab mir zum ersten Mal im Leben den rechten Arm ausgekugelt. Von selber ging er nicht mehr rein also mit Auto zurück nach Berlin gefahren. Im Krankenhaus hamse mich gefragt wie ich her gekommen bin...hab halt mit dem linken geschaltet.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Alkohol ist das Eine... aber Routine ist gefährlicher - wenn man erstmal Drin ist, geht einem das Filetieren gut von der Hand und man wird flott.... zu flott!
> Mal eben die Klinge nen halben Zentimeter zu weit geführt und man wundert sich übers rote Filet- kalte Finger und ne perfekt scharfe Klinge = du merkst die Schnitte nicht sofort!
> Passiert sooo oft....


Ein Kettenhandschuh aus dem Metzgerbedarf ist keine sinnlose Ausgabe!


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Februar 2020)

Das war mein Fuß ca. 5h nach dem Unfall. Als Spätfolge hat mein Fußgelenk ständig geknackt und gekracht..... Das hat jetzt Gottseidank schon seit langem aufgehört.


----------



## Doanafischer (22. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Kettenhandschuh aus dem Metzgerbedarf ist keine sinnlose Ausgabe!


Richtig! Es gibt auch textile Schnittschutzhandschuhe, wenn man keine Kettenhandschuhe mag. Die helfen aber nur gegen Schnitte, nicht gegen Stiche!!
Als praktizierneder Metzgermeister bin ich im Umgang mit Messern durchaus geübt, aber beim filetieren,vor allem in Norwegen, habe ich immer einen (ausgemusterten) Kettenhandschuh an. Die Kombination aus kalten Fingern und rutschigem Fisch hat großes Potential, einem den Urlaub zu versauen!

Zum Thema: verletzt hab ich mich beim Angeln öfter, aber es waren immer nur Kleinigkeiten. Mal beim Nachtangeln ins Messer gegriffen, oder einen Haken in den Finger gestochen, usw.
Eine lustige Sache ist mir im Alter von ca 10 Jahren passiert: beim trockenangeln im Garten hat sich der ausgeworfene Spinner im Gras verhakt. Nach heftigem Gezerre löste er sich und flog mir mit seinem rostigen Drilling voraus ins Gesicht. Anstatt nach der rechten Wange nun auch noch die Linke hinzuhalten,quittierte ich den Einschlag mit einem lauten Aua! Davon alarmiert stürmten Vater, Mutter, Hund und etwas zeitversetzt auch meine Oma aus dem Haus. Während meine Eltern beratschlagten, ob man den Haken, der nur relativ oberflächlich hing , selbst herausziehen oder zum Arzt fahren sollte schuf meine Oma Fakten und lief vor lauter Aufregung in die herumliegende Angelschnur. Der Haken saß nun ordnungsgemäß, und es war klar: wir fahren zum Arzt. Die verwunderten Blicke der anderen Patienten im Wartezimmer werde ich nie vergessen!


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2020)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> ...zum Arzt. Die verwunderten Blicke der anderen Patienten im Wartezimmer werde ich nie vergessen!


Michel aus Löneberga?


----------



## Doanafischer (23. Februar 2020)

So ungefähr war das, ja. Eine Suppenschüssel hätt no gfehlt.


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2020)

ernsthaft verletzt nö aber ärgerlich , gleich zu Beginn beim köfistippen das 18er Häkchen in den Finger gezogen und so blöd das durch fädeln nicht ging 
ich weis nicht wieviel Läute ich um Hilfe gebeten habe bis sich ein kleines Mädchen bereit gefunden hat  mal die Haut straff zu ziehen um Ihn raus zu reißen
2. wolte einen schönen großen Hecht abhaken da ist er hochgesprungen und ich bin mit der ganzen Hand zwischen die Kiemen gerutscht -nicht schlimm ????
hatte gerade einen Job wo ich nur mit Handschuhen arbeiten konnte ,hat tage lang genässt nix hat geholfen bis ich mich an ein " Heilmittel "
aus meiner Kindheit erinnert habe - drauf pinkeln - unhygenisch ? naja aber nach einmaliger Anwendung ist es endlich verschorft und bald vergessen .


----------



## JottU (23. Februar 2020)

Musst du ja eigentlich ne Jungfrau drauf pinkeln lassen. 
Obwohl, das es ne weibliche sein muss habe ich auch noch nirgends gelesen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Februar 2020)

Eine Eigenbehandlung mit (Eigen!) Urin habe ich mal von Rüdiger Nehberg gehört: Wenn man sich beim Wandern Blasen gelaufen hat, auf diese draufpinkeln! 

Da Nehberg überlebt und noch beide Füße und vermutlich alle Zehen noch hat, scheint an der Sache was wahres dran zu sein....


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2020)

Zur Sicherheit nen Wodka mehr pro Tag trinken und peinlichst genau den Mittelstrahl abmessen


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2020)

Ein weitgereister Brite hat mir empfohlen, vor dem Frühstück einen kräftigen Brandy zu nehmen, das würde wohl die diversen Reiskrankheiten verhindern.

Fazit: Es schadet nicht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (24. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein weitgereister Brite hat mir empfohlen, vor dem Frühstück einen kräftigen Brandy zu nehmen, das würde wohl die diversen *Reiskrankheiten* verhindern.
> 
> Fazit: Es schadet nicht.



Du meinst jetzt aber nicht den Coronavirus, oder


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Musst du ja eigentlich ne Jungfrau drauf pinkeln lassen.
> Obwohl, das es ne weibliche sein muss habe ich auch noch nirgends gelesen.


jaa ich weiß -aber ist genau wie bei der unwiederstehlichen Lockfutterzubereitung - SIE muß  über 21 Jahre alt sein ,bild hübsch und nicht katholisch 
fiende so was mal heute


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> ernsthaft verletzt nö aber ärgerlich , gleich zu Beginn beim köfistippen das 18er Häkchen in den Finger gezogen und so blöd das durch fädeln nicht ging
> ich weis nicht wieviel Läute ich um Hilfe gebeten habe bis sich ein kleines Mädchen bereit gefunden hat  mal die Haut straff zu ziehen um Ihn raus zu reißen
> 2. wolte einen schönen großen Hecht abhaken da ist er hochgesprungen und ich bin mit der ganzen Hand zwischen die Kiemen gerutscht -nicht schlimm ????
> hatte gerade einen Job wo ich nur mit Handschuhen arbeiten konnte ,hat tage lang genässt nix hat geholfen bis ich mich an ein " Heilmittel "
> aus meiner Kindheit erinnert habe - drauf pinkeln - unhygenisch ? naja aber nach einmaliger Anwendung ist es endlich verschorft und bald vergessen .


Es ist ganz und gar nicht unhygienisch. Das Urin ist schließlich steril (wenn man gesund ist), es enthält zwar keine Wirkstoffe, die die Wundheilung beschleunigen würden, Schadstoffe aber eigentlich auch nicht. Es hat zwar einen höheren pH Wert, was nicht gerade ideal ist, und es ist ein ideales Nährmedium für Bakterien. Wenn man aber die Wunde damit nur spült ist das überhaupt kein Problem, schließlich brauchen Wunden eine feuchtwarme Umgebung.


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein weitgereister Brite hat mir empfohlen, vor dem Frühstück einen kräftigen Brandy zu nehmen, das würde wohl die diversen Reiskrankheiten verhindern.
> 
> Fazit: Es schadet nicht.





Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber nicht den Coronavirus, oder


Könnte funktionieren. Alkohol  hat eine gute viruzide Wirkung


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Könnte funktionieren. Alkohol  hat eine gute viruzide Wirkung


Es schmeckt und es macht etwas gelassener gegenüber der eigentlichen Problematik... UND man kann den Grad der Gelassenheit selber steuern!


----------



## zandertex (24. Februar 2020)

bin nach freiem fall(ca.1m) mit dem knie aufm fels gelandet.dachte da ist jetzt alles hin.........war es aber nicht,auch fast keine schmerzen.nach 5 minuten wurde die hose etwas eng ums knie,nach 4-5 tagen war die wade doppelt so dick wie die andere,unterhalb vom knie hatte das schien bzw. das wadenbein alle vorstellbaren farben angenommen,bis zum kleinen zeh........alles ohne schmerzen zu haben.war auch nicht beim arzt deshalb.
frage ist jetzt?war das ne verletzung?


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> bin nach freiem fall(ca.1m) mit dem knie aufm fels gelandet.dachte da ist jetzt alles hin.........war es aber nicht,auch fast keine schmerzen.nach 5 minuten wurde die hose etwas eng ums knie,nach 4-5 tagen war die wade doppelt so dick wie die andere,unterhalb vom knie hatte das schien bzw. das wadenbein alle vorstellbaren farben angenommen,bis zum kleinen zeh........alles ohne schmerzen zu haben.war auch nicht beim arzt deshalb.
> frage ist jetzt?war das ne verletzung?


Holzbein ... im Wasser etwas aufgquollen!?


----------



## zandertex (24. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Holzbein ... im Wasser etwas aufgquollen!?


war zwar nah am aber nicht im wasser.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> bin nach freiem fall(ca.1m) mit dem knie aufm fels gelandet.dachte da ist jetzt alles hin.........war es aber nicht,auch fast keine schmerzen.nach 5 minuten wurde die hose etwas eng ums knie,nach 4-5 tagen war die wade doppelt so dick wie die andere,unterhalb vom knie hatte das schien bzw. das wadenbein alle vorstellbaren farben angenommen,bis zum kleinen zeh........alles ohne schmerzen zu haben.war auch nicht beim arzt deshalb.
> frage ist jetzt?war das ne verletzung?



Das Phänomen hatte ich auch schon mal, gestolpert auf dem Wohnzimmertisch gelandet, alles von Achselhöhle bis Leiste grün und blau. Aber keine Schmerzen. Nach einigen Wochen auf der Arbeit bisschen mehr körperlich gearbeit, denn blieb mir die Luft weg. Zum Arzt gegangen, 8. Rippe gebrochen, 9. Rippe angeknackt. Dann kamen auch die Beschwerden, vorher war nichts.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Alkohol ist das Eine... aber Routine ist gefährlicher - wenn man erstmal Drin ist, geht einem das Filetieren gut von der Hand und man wird flott.... zu flott!
> Mal eben die Klinge nen halben Zentimeter zu weit geführt und man wundert sich übers rote Filet- kalte Finger und ne perfekt scharfe Klinge = du merkst die Schnitte nicht sofort!
> Passiert sooo oft....


mache niemals das Bier mit einem Filetiermesser auf !
du spürst die Klinge auf Deinem Zeigefinger-Knochen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Februar 2020)

Ein scharfer Schnitt tut zuerst nicht weh...  Auf der Arbeit haben wir Klingen von Würth extra scharf, und Klingen für Gerlon Teppiche, die sind scharf wie ein Skalpel, Hakenklingen sind auch prima, dir fällt das Messer aus der Hand, landet im Bein und schneidet sich nur durch die Schwerkraft nen cm ins Bein.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> bei Kölsch wär dir das nicht passiert.


Ja, da wäre das Problem eher hinten und untenrum gewesen. @Topic: bis auf verletzten Stolz und ein paar blaue Flecken nie was ernsthaft passier


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2020)

Die nächste schwere Angelverletzung wird sein, das jemand (ich zum Beispiel) beim Lesen all Eurer grauenvollen Blood- und Goresplattergeschichten ohnmächtig wird und sich beim Fallen den Kopf an der Tischkante aufschlägt. Ein echter Horrorthread!


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ein scharfer Schnitt tut zuerst nicht weh...  Auf der Arbeit haben wir Klingen von Würth extra scharf, und Klingen für Gerlon Teppiche, die sind scharf wie ein Skalpel, Hakenklingen sind auch prima, dir fällt das Messer aus der Hand, landet im Bein und schneidet sich nur durch die Schwerkraft nen cm ins Bein.


Ich habe Schmied gelernt. Erste Lektion: Wenn was fällt, lass es fallen und passt auf, wohin es fällt. Nicht fangen!


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe Schmied gelernt. Erste Lektion: Wenn was fällt, lass es fallen und passt auf, wohin es fällt. Nicht fangen!


Murphys Gesetz 22
Jedes heruntergefallene Werkzeug rollt mit Sicherheit in die hinterste, dunkelste Ecke der Werkstatt.
Zusatz:  
Auf dem Weg in diese Ecke trifft es auf jeden Fall erst einmal den großen Zeh


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Murphys Gesetz 22
> Jedes heruntergefallene Werkzeug rollt mit Sicherheit in die hinterste, dunkelste Ecke der Werkstatt.
> Zusatz:
> Auf dem Weg in diese Ecke trifft es auf jeden Fall erst einmal den großen Zeh


Das wäre ja mal toll!!! 
mit S3 (Sicherheitsschuhe)
aber nö --immer aufen spann.


----------



## zandertex (24. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe Schmied gelernt. Erste Lektion: Wenn was fällt, lass es fallen und passt auf, wohin es fällt. Nicht fangen!


 bei köchen ist das nicht anders,dauert aber etwas bis man das verinnerlicht hat.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein weitgereister Brite hat mir empfohlen, vor dem Frühstück einen kräftigen Brandy zu nehmen, das würde wohl die diversen Reiskrankheiten verhindern.
> 
> Fazit: Es schadet nicht.


Es gab bei einer Feier mal eine erklekliche Anzahl an Lebensmittelerkrankungen, den Ärzten fiel dabei auf, dass diejenigen die Geschnäppselt hatten deutlich seltener bzw schwächer betroffen waren als Abstinenzler und Biertrinker- ich weiss nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen hatte aber ich denke der Engländer war ein weiser mann


----------



## Tuxedo75 (27. Februar 2020)

letztes Jahr beim Feedern...

Ich wollte von meiner Sitzkiepe/Plattform aufstehen und aus Macht der Gewohnheit (und Muskelkater in den Beinen) stützte ich mich mit meinen Händen ab um leichter auf die Beine zu kommen.

Blöd nur, wenn man mit der Hand abrutscht und sich den Daumen bis Anschlag Handrücken einmal umknickt. Aber es ging die ersten paar Stunden von den Schmerzen her, aber gegen Abend bin ich dann doch mal lieber zum Arzt gefahren. Ergebnis? Daumen ausgerenkt und Kapsel Anriss. 

Aber ansonsten halb so wild bis auf paar mal leicht geschnitten oder "gepierced"


----------



## porbeagle (29. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube es ist wie mit allem. Umso länger man es macht umso mehr sieht/erlebt man.

In Kenia hat sich einer meiner Angelkollegen am ersten Angeltag beim betreten des Bootes 
ein rostiges Messer unter den großen Zehnagel gerammt. Urlaub war nur noch bedingt
Lustig.

Ein Kollege ist am Rhein in Wathosen zwischen den Steinen umgeknickt und hat sich den 
Knöchel gebrochen.

Und 2 sind ertrunken einer betrunken im Rhein beim Nachtfischen der andere war Epileptiker
und bekam einen Anfall fiel ins Wasser.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Februar 2020)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist wie mit allem. Umso länger man es macht umso mehr sieht/erlebt man.
> 
> In Kenia hat sich einer meiner Angelkollegen am ersten Angeltag beim betreten des Bootes
> ein rostiges Messer unter den großen Zehnagel gerammt. Urlaub war nur noch bedingt
> ...



Im letzten Jahr ist am Main-Donau-Kanal zwischen Forchheim und Erlangen ein Angler  tot an einer Steinschüttung aufgefunden worden. 

Wahrscheinlich ist er unglücklich gestürzt, mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen
und bewußtlos geworden. Dabei muß er im Wasser zum liegen gekommen sein und ist ertrunken. 
Das traurige daran ist, das er durch den Wasserkontakt nicht zu Bewußtsein kam und niemand da war, um ihm zu helfen... 

Wenn man soetwas im Radio hört bzw. in der Zeitung liest, denkt man immer: "Hoffentlich passiert das nicht so oder so ähnlich einem selbst". 

Nicht immer ist da Alkohol im Spiel, ein hektischer Landungsversuch eines großen Fisches (besonders eines Welses) reicht da schon....


----------



## Noo (10. März 2020)

Mitte der 90er, mit ca 15 Jahren fuhr ich, gemeinsam mit Freunden zu unserm Vereinsteich. Wie immer, mit dem Fahrrad. Kaum angekommen wurden die Ruten startklar gemacht. 

Ich nahm meine Rute holte zum Wurf aus und zack, lag ich am Ufer. Ich hatte mir mit einer unbedachten Drehbewegung die Kniescheibe ausgerenkt. Die Schmerzen waren nicht zu ignorieren und das Bein ließ sich nicht mehr bewegen, geschweige denn belasten. 

Ich saß also am Ufer und alle Anwesenden waren mit der Situation sichtlich überfordert. Schlussendlich waren die nicht aufhören wollenden Schmerzen meine Motivation, mir die Kniescheibe selber wieder an die richtige Stelle zu rücken. Hilfe war außer Reichweite, Handys hatten wir noch nicht. 

Anschließend stellte sich dann die Frage, wie ich nach Hause komme? Mit Hilfe meiner Begleiter setzte ich mich aufs Fahrrad, ließ mein rechtes Bein einfach hängen und hielt mich an der Schulter meines Kumpels, der mich so nach Hause eskortierte...


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2020)

Oh ja, Kniescheibe ausrenken kenne ich auch zur genüge, incl. selbst wieder einrenken. Schönes Gefühl wenn der Schmerz irgend wann mal nach lässt. Ist mir allerdings, zum Glück, noch nie beim Angeln passiert.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (10. März 2020)

Gerade spür ich mein Knie wieder, oder ist es doch das Wetter?


----------



## NaabMäx (10. März 2020)

Verletzt nicht, aber eine für mich lustige Geschichten.
Wollt im Winter mit dem damals 4 Jährigen Sohnemann nen Angelplatz ausschneiden.
Also ich auf den Baum um Äste zu stutzen, und das Söhnchen schickte ich etwas auf dem Weg zurück und dort sollte er stehen bleiben, damit Ihm nix auf die Birne fällt.
Nach kurzer Zeit wanderte er lustig in den noch hohen Brennesseln am Ufer entlang bis er plötzlich verschwand.
Wo is er jetzt blos wieder? Auf die Anrede antwortete er nicht.
Also ein beherzter Sprung vom Baum, - er könnt ja ins Wasser gefallen sein. 
Naja, was soll ich sagen. Der Biber hat einen Gang am Ufer angelegt. Der Bub stand hüfttief im Wasser.
Vermutlich konnte nicht schreien, weil im das kalte Wasser die Luft abschnürte. Er hat sich an den Brenneseln fest gehalten.
Ich zog Ihn raus. Da stand er nun, wie eine nasser Wasserratz. Da weis man nicht, soll man lachen oder schimpfen.
Keine 5 Min. am Wasser, nicht einen Ast gestutzt, und schon wieder mit dem nassem Schraz nach Hause.
Er rannte als hätte er in die Hosen gemacht, weinte leise und pustete seine Brennesselhände. Jeder Aufheiterungsversuch war zwecklos.
Am Auto hab ich ihn seiner nassen Klamotten entledigt und er wurde ihn meinen Pullover gesteckt und in die viel zu großen Jacke gewickelt.  

So fast Momente hatte ich schon einige: 
Blitz 10m vor mir in den Boden. Andermal kurz vor mir ins Wasser.
Fetter Ast vom Baum ab, und neben mir in den Boden gerammt. 
Beim Fliegenfischen auf Tauchstation, - hat wohl jeder FF schon mitgemacht.
Zum Glück nix schlimmes zu melden - hoffe es bleibt so.

Ein Spezi: Er schlief im Stuhl, Glocke bilmmelt. Er im Halbschlaf zur Rute gestürzt. Nen sauberen Purzelbaum ins Wasser. (Haltungsnote 10 v.10) Noch schneller war er wieder draussen. Dann war er wach - der Burschi.
Da stand er, gespreizte Beine, gespreizte Arme, tropft von oben bis unten, und schimpft wie ein Rohrspatz. Mir treibts heut noch die Tränen vor lachen in die Augen, wenn sich der Film im Kopf abspuhlt. 
Er fuhr splitterfasernackt Heim zum umziehen. Jetzt male man sich aus, ihn würd so die Polizei auch noch auf halten.
Ob man sich da nicht lieber in den Finger schneiden würd, wenn man die Wahl hätt?


----------



## Riesenangler (10. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe Schmied gelernt. Erste Lektion: Wenn was fällt, lass es fallen und passt auf, wohin es fällt. Nicht fangen!


Ich hatte mal nen Kollegen, dem fiel beim Cutter reinigen mal die Bürste in die Maschine. Statt den Cutter abzuschalten und die Bürstenteile rauszuspülen und zu Kratzen, greift der Hinterher. Ein kurzer sehr lauter Schrei und er zog nur noch ne halbe Hand aus der Maschine. Sechs Messer mit 2500 Umdrehungen wirken eben sehr überzeugend.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. März 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Gerade spür ich mein Knie wieder, oder ist es doch das Wetter?


Das kenne ich nur zu gut.


----------



## zandertex (10. März 2020)

ich sage nur ....hemi schlitten und alles ist gut!


----------



## NaabMäx (11. März 2020)

Ich kann mir was richtig übles vorstellen, mir ist zum Glück noch nichts passiert, man kann es sich aber ausmalen.
An den schiffbaren Flüssen, sind diese kilometerlangen Steinpackungen am Ufer. Uferbefestigungssteine oder wie die heissen. 

Sitzen muss man oben, weil das unten mit Klappstuhl nicht geht. Die Ruten sind unten am Wasser. 
Jedes mal, wenn ein Fisch beißt, ist das ein Hindernisgekraxel bis man unversehrt unten ist - nicht selten ist der Fisch weg, bzw. wenn man die Ruten mit hoch nimmt, muss man zum landen auch noch mit der Ruter kurbelnd kraxeln. Andere Stellen gibt's so gut wie nicht auf der Strecke. 
Mich wundert, dass ich Abends noch heil bin.
Die Steinbrocken sind echt fieß, teilweise wackelig, spitz, scharfkantig, rutschig, Löcher dazwischen. Eigentlich ist man irre, wenn man da angelt.
Ich hab das 1x nachts mit Kopflampe probiert. - Ums verrecken mach ich das nicht mehr. Ist Tags über schon eine Herausforderung.
Da zu stürzen, da ist alles möglich, vom blauen Fleck, bis Schürf- oder Schnittwunden, Arm und Beinbruch, Schädelfraktur oder bewusstlos ersaufen. Ein Rutenbruch wär da noch das glimpflichste.

Ich hab mir schon überlegt, mir so ne Sitzplattform anzuschaffen. Aber dann muss ich das Geraffel, und mit dem ganzen anderen Zeug auch noch runter und hoch schleppkraxeln. Man spart sich zwar ein paar mal das Rauf und Runter während der Angelzeit, ist aber dafür die 2x schwerer beladen. Ob das Sinn macht?

Ich hoffe, ihr seit noch alle heil geblieben auf diesen fießen Mienenfeldern?

Mann stelle sich vor, man lieg da unten, mit um die 100 Kg Körpergewicht und 2 so da-spatzte Zwetschgenmanderler von Sankafahrern wollen einen bergen. 
Des wird nix.
Die können gleich wieder einpacken - oder die rollen dich ins Wasser und lassen einem friedlich ersaufen, damit die Wasserwacht für die Bergung zuständig ist.


mfg
NM


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. März 2020)

War mit nem Kumpel als es noch Winter gab , bei uns an einem Stausee. Bacheinlauf mit Spundwänden und -5° C. Die ganze Zeit hatten wir einen Spaziergänger als Zuschauer , der andauernd vor
uns ins Wasser glotzte. Seine Fragen sind langsam lästig geworden. Nach einiger Zeit wurde das Wasser abgesenkt, und die Betoneinfassung gefror sofort spiegelglatt.
Als ich ihn warnen wollte, war es schon zu spät. Mit den Händen in der Hosentasche ging er kopfüber baden. Zum Glück waren wir ja zu zweit, und konnten ihn herausziehen. Totaler Schockzustand.
Wir haben ihn schütteln müssen, um ihn zum Heimweg zu überreden.
Grüße Ronni


----------



## Shura (11. März 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ich kann mir was richtig übles vorstellen, mir ist zum Glück noch nichts passiert, man kann es sich aber ausmalen.
> An den schiffbaren Flüssen, sind diese kilometerlangen Steinpackungen am Ufer. Uferbefestigungssteine oder wie die heissen.
> 
> Sitzen muss man oben, weil das unten mit Klappstuhl nicht geht. Die Ruten sind unten am Wasser.
> ...



Da kann ich ein Lied von singen. Jetzt stell dir das noch mit Brandungsgeschirr und nem Aal + 250g Blei am Haken vor + die Strömung die zerrt wie blöde. Und dann muss man auf den Wackelsteinen mit der ganzen Geschichte in der Hand, auch noch mit dem Kescher im Wasser rumfiedeln.

Ging bis jetzt 4 Jahre gut


----------



## Tobias85 (11. März 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Da kann ich ein Lied von singen. Jetzt stell dir das noch mit Brandungsgeschirr und nem Aal + 250g Blei am Haken vor + die Strömung die zerrt wie blöde. Und dann muss man auf den Wackelsteinen mit der ganzen Geschichte in der Hand, auch noch mit dem Kescher im Wasser rumfiedeln.
> 
> Ging bis jetzt 4 Jahre gut



Darwin macht das schon....


----------



## NaabMäx (11. März 2020)

O-Mei, da sige wos auf unsere Nachkommen zukommen.
Dem einen seine, werden mit Kniescheiben, so dick wie Pflastersteine, geboren.
Die anderen haben von hausauf ein zweites Ellbogengelenk je Arm.
De oan, sand links lengahaxade Rankahena.
Wieder die anderen kommen schon blau auf die Welt, (Vorwegnahme der blauen Flecken- nicht vom Saufen - naja, a paar vielleicht schon)
Und einige Nachkomme der gestürzten Menschen werden von Haus auf mit dicken Lippen geboren, wenns den Opi auf die Lätschn g'haut hod.
Wird eine lustige Fischergesellschaft nach Darwin.
Schod, dass ma de gspassigen Gfriesa nimma erleben, vo derne pfloutscherder Rankerstoagraxler.

Im Falle, kann ja einer Übersetzen, bei mir happerts mir der Fremdsprache Hochdeutsch a weng.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. März 2020)

Da wir ja gerade im Fliegenbinde-Bilder-Thread von meinen Messern sprachen, hier ein Bild vom gierigen Versuch, ein Brötchen aufzuschneiden... Die kleinen Klingen sind aber auch scharf... Danach musste ich erst mal den Korkgriff meiner Fliegenrute ordnetlich säubern. Ok, ist jetzt nichts Dolles, aber im Salzwasser brannte das ganz schön.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. August 2020)

Um den Thread neu zu beleben: Die letzten Meter zum Angelplatz gestern waren ziemlich zugewachsen. An einer dornigen Pflanze habe ich mir beim Vorbeigehen den linken Zeigefinger auf- und einige Dornen eingerissen. 
Obwohl ich meiner Meinung nach alle Dornen rausgezogen habe, sind wahrscheinlich Reste dringeblieben... 

Hat am Anfang ganz schön geblutet, mal abwarten, was mit dem Finger weiter passiert...


----------



## Andal (24. August 2020)

Bei Dornen eitert es sehr gerne. Ein dickes Salbenpflaster mit Ichtyolan, Schwarzer Salbe, Zugsalbe... hilft da erstklassig. Riecht zwar übel nach Straßenbau, ist aber das erste Mittel der Wahl!


----------



## Andal (24. August 2020)

Was man als Angler immer in der Hausapotheke haben sollte sind...

- Bepantensalbe
- Schwarze Salbe
- und Tyrosur Puder.

Kleinere Malässen heilen mit dem Zeug viel schneller und ohne größere Entzündungen.

Mit dabei habe ich immer eine kleine Rolle Isolierband und ein frisches(!) Packerl Tempos. Irgendwas zum Flicken, oder einen notdürftigen Verband kann man da immer herstellen. Gestochen, gerissen, geschnitzt ist die Tapete gleich mal.

P.S.: Das Tempo ist auch not bad, wenn unterwegs der Kupferbolzen ins Freie drängt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. August 2020)

Bepanthensalbe habe ich, wenn die Dornen-Entrittstellen anfangen zu pochen, ist da noch was in der Haut, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Andal (24. August 2020)

Darum meine ich ja, über Nacht ordentlich Schwarze Salbe drauf und morgens mal die Zähne zusammenbeissen und ausdrücken. Wenn was drin ist, dann geht es da raus.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (25. August 2020)

Bin mal im Dunkeln an nem Dornenbusch vorbei. War n übles Loch aber hatte das Gefühl, dass noch was drin ist. Daheim in der Kaserne wurde zwar geröngt aber nichts gefunden. Dafür gab mir der Arzt ne Nadel mit, um die Stelle aufzustechen zum Eiter ablassen. Nach 4 Wochen kam der Stachel beim Abdrücken dann endlich rausgesprungen. Von der Einstichstelle mittig Unterschenkel bis auf den Knöchel flog er, war 3,2 Zentimeter lang. Hatte ne Woche vorher sogar noch ein Handballturnier damit bestritten :-D


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. August 2020)

Ja ja angeln kann durchaus gefährlich sein. Mir ist letztes Jahr an der Saar was schmerzhaftes passiert. Bin zum spinnen ein doch etwas steileres Ufer heruntergekraxelt, soweit noch kein Problem. Nach einigen Würfen dann beim einleiern einen folgenschweren Fehler gemacht:

Ohne hinzusehen wo ich hin trete, einen Schritt zur Seite gemacht und voll in ein Loch getreten. Jetzt sollte man meinen ich wäre umgeknickt oder hätte mich auf die Schnauze gelegt (wäre wohl weniger schmerzhaft gewesen), stattdessen gab es einen schönen Schlag in die Lendenwirbelsäule, welche sich darauf durchaus etwas beleidigt zeigte, Hexenschuss...

Ich kann bis heute nicht genau sagen, wie ich Rute, Kescher und mich selbst da wieder hoch bekommen habe, jedenfalls bin ich mehr oder weniger auf allen Vieren hochgekrochen. Angeln war danach für ein paar Tage auch nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. August 2020)

Die schlimmste Verletzung für mich beim Angeln ist gleichzeitig sich den Fuß zu verdrehen und dabei umzuknicken! 
Hauptsache, man kann dann noch sein Gerät einpacken und sicher Auto fahren... 
Sollte mal was schlimmeres passieren, wie Handgelenk-,  Armbruch  rechts oder eine Augenverletzung (trotz Brille) , bleibt mir nur der Anruf beim ADAC, damit mein Auto heimgefahren werden kann... Denke, erst dann würde ich mich in eine Klinik fahren lassen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. August 2020)

Erst gestern beim Hakenlösen eines Hechtes passiert :

halte ihn links im Kiemengriff , als er plötzlich wie wild schüttelt ( kleiner Hecht um 60cm , sehr agil ).

Dabei schlitzt der mir doch tatsächlich den linken Daumen seitlich tief auf - 1,5cm. langer, tiefer Schnitt.

Hat stark geblutet und ich hatte weder Taschentuch, noch irgendwas sauberes zur Blutstillung mit...erstmal Finger in den Mund , was Erinnerungen an meine 

Pränatale Phase hervorrief  ... danach mit dem Pulli drauf und provisorisch mit letztem fitzel Tesa geklebt.

Ist noch mehrfach aufgegangen mit entsprechender Blutung und Schmerzen 

Fazit : beim angeln nehme ich ab Jetzt Sachen zur Wundversorgung mit und mein Hass auf Hechte wurde verstärkt - die ollen Stinkehechte !!!


----------



## Andal (25. August 2020)

Oder man erinnert sich dann an den Verbandskasten im Auto, der Pflaster enthält, die schon zu Zeiten des Paracelsus nicht mehr kleben wollten.


----------



## Mikesch (25. August 2020)

So ein kleines Verbandspäckchen für Zweiradfahrer ist standardmäßig in meinem Angeleimer, ansonsten hat auch schon der Verbandskasten im Auto geholfen.


----------



## Wollebre (25. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Oder man erinnert sich dann an den Verbandskasten im Auto, der Pflaster enthält, die schon zu Zeiten des Paracelsus nicht mehr kleben wollten.



Moin Andal, schau mal auf das Verfalldatum. Deswegen wollte mich schon mal der TÜV Prüfer wieder wegschicken....


----------



## Jason (25. August 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Moin Andal, schau mal auf das Verfalldatum. Deswegen wollte mich schon mal der TÜV Prüfer wieder wegschicken....


Das ist mir auch schon mal passiert . Wir leben nun mal in Deutschland.

Gruß Jason


----------



## schwerhoeriger (25. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Erst gestern beim Hakenlösen eines Hechtes passiert :
> 
> halte ihn links im Kiemengriff , als er plötzlich wie wild schüttelt ( kleiner Hecht um 60cm , sehr agil ).
> 
> ...


Hel,

kenn ich aber Finger in dem Mund ist nicht so prall! Ich zitiere mal eine Ex (OP-Schwester) von mir: Finger nicht in den Mund stecken da im Speichel zu viele Keime vorhanden sind. Hand noch unten, bluten lassen quasi als Aderlass. In der Zwischenzeit packst dein kleines Rasserle aus und hebst im am Hals!  Wasser laufen lassen und nach der Hälfte der Blasenentleerung über die Wunde laufen lassen danach die Hand noch oben heben damit ist die Wunde sauber! Übrigens Bieselwasser ist Keimfrei!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Naish82 (26. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Erst gestern beim Hakenlösen eines Hechtes passiert :
> 
> halte ihn links im Kiemengriff , als er plötzlich wie wild schüttelt ( kleiner Hecht um 60cm , sehr agil ).
> 
> ...



ist mir letztes Jahr auch mit nem ~85er passiert. Seit dem habe ich immer ne Rolle pflasterverband in der Tasche!
Sowas hier:

LisaCare Fingerpflaster selbsthaftend - elastisches, wasserfestes, staub- fett- und schmutzabweisendes Pflaster - BLAU - 4 Rollen á 2,5cm x 4,5m https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IJZHDDU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ENArFb0FSA9D3

die Teile halten auch auf nassen Händen, da ohne Kleber.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. August 2020)

Nur mal so als Hinweis. Wer im (ehemaligen) DAV Mitglied ist genießt auch den Schutz einer Unfallversicherung.
Ich hatte das vor Jahren bereits mal gepostet.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. August 2020)

Habe Im ADAC eine Unfallversicherung, die ich schon 2x in Anspruch genommen habe! 
An Erste-Hilfe-Sachen habe ich das dabei:
Von Ortlieb gibt's das Set noch ein, zwei Nummern größer für Motorradfahrer, Kanuten, Bergsteiger..... usw. 

Das Pflaster ist echt genial, geht sogar als Druckverband!


----------



## Ladi74 (26. August 2020)

@schwerhoeriger 
Du hast vergessen zu schreiben, WENN MAN GESUND IST!
Mein alter Herr frisst schon seit Monaten Antibiotika und wird die Bakterien im Urin nicht los. 

Die Gufi-Angler haben doch auch Sekundenkleber dabei... Bei vielen Armeen ist der in der EH-Kiste immer dabei.


----------



## harzsalm (26. August 2020)

Nicht zu vergessen" kodan Tinktur forte "  (wird immer in der Praxis verwendet) als  Spray 250 ml oder auch in der Apotheke in kleinere Einheiten zu erwerben!


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2020)

Ballistol soll im ersten Weltkrieg als Allheilmittel bei den Soldaten gegolten haben. Ob die Rezeptur heute noch die gleiche ist?


----------



## Mescalero (26. August 2020)

Wahrscheinlich, lt. Wikipedia hat sich an der Rezeptur nichts Wesentliches geändert.

Vor ein paar Tagen hat sich im Radio ein Wissenschaftler (oder Arzt, weiß nicht mehr genau) zu Ballistol als Desinfektionsmittel geäußert und gemeint, ein mineralisches Öl wäre zwar das Letzte was er sich draufschmieren würde aber schaden würde es vermutlich auch nicht.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ballistol soll im ersten Weltkrieg als Allheilmittel bei den Soldaten gegolten haben. Ob die Rezeptur heute noch die gleiche ist?


Deswegen wurde er ja auch so glorreich gewonnen!


----------



## Wollebre (26. August 2020)

nein, bin immer nüchtern beim Angeln


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2020)

Weicheier. 
Auf eine tiefe Schnittwunde kommt ordentlich Schwarzpulver und wird angezündet. Hört auf jeden Fall sofort auf zu bluten. Da muss man dann auch nichts mehr desinfizieren.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Weicheier.
> Auf eine tiefe Schnittwunde kommt ordentlich Schwarzpulver und wird angezündet. Hört auf jeden Fall sofort auf zu bluten. Da muss man dann auch nichts mehr desinfizieren.


Gibt aber einen wenig schönen Amputationsstumpf.


----------



## Wollebre (26. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Gibt aber einen wenig schönen Amputationsstumpf.



Die alten Westernmärchen...

Jedenfalls wenn man Schwarzpulver nimmt. Das Zeugs explodiert ohne Verdämmung wie z.B auch das Zeugs im Libanon oder in einer Patrone.
Wenn dann Nitrozellulosepulver nehmen. Das verbrennt wenn es offen angezündet wird. Explodiert nur wenn verdämmt, z.B. in einer Patrone.


----------



## zandertex (26. August 2020)

ob sich jemand (schwer)verletzt,hat auch vlt. etwas mit dem Beruf des Verletzten zu tun.


----------



## jkc (15. September 2020)

Just nailed it.










Raubfischangler besorgt Euch einen guten Bolzen- oder Seitenschneider passend zur verwendeten Hakenstärke. Ich kann Knipex empfehlen.


----------



## Naish82 (16. September 2020)

Sauber!
Kann dir nur zustimmen. Knipex ist top. 
Notfalls auch als Elektronik Werkzeug...


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Sandvik-Belzer ist bei Zangen auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Haubitze (16. September 2020)

Autsch...das tut schon nur beim Hinsehen weh.
War das ein Fall fürs Krankenhaus oder entfernt man den Drilling selbst ? Mir ist sowas zum Glück noch nie passiert.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2020)

Moin, der sicherste Weg in Fällen wie diesem  ist der Gang zum Arzt und was anderes will ich hier auch nicht empfehlen.
Technisch gesehen,  wenn Du so weit bist wie auf Bild 4 und einen guten Bolzenschneider zur Hand hast, lässt sich Spitze und Widerhaken mit einem Knips entfernen und der Haken ist im Nu draußen.
Beim durchstechen der Hakenspitze können aber auch weitere Schäden entstehen, z.B. an Sehnen und ein Knochen oder Fingernagel darf halt nicht im Weg sein.
Schmerzen halten sich bei mir persönlich in solchen Situationen zum Glück echt in Grenzen, die setzen dann erst etwas später ein.
War jetzt das 3. Mal in etwa 25 Jahren, dass ich einen Haken so tief drin hatte, allerdings war der Umstand IM Hechtmaul festgetackert zu sein, wobei Köder und Haken eigentlich nach vorn und die Hand nach hinten raus gemusst hätten, schon sowas wie der nächste Level.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (16. September 2020)

Hat dich der Haken beim Kiemengriff erwischt? Das ist ja echt der Horror... 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## jkc (16. September 2020)

Jou genau, Fisch mit dem Kiemengriff aus dem Kescher gehoben, er hat einmal gezappelt und ich war angenagelt.

Besten Dank für die Genesungswünsche, ist soweit alles ok.


----------



## fleks (16. September 2020)

Erst letzte Woche, Glasscherbe durch den Schuh, Neopren und Socken durch den halben Fuß :-(


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2020)

Bei vielen hochwertigen Produkten kapituliert jeder Seitenschneider - im Salzwasserbereich ist seit Jahren ein kompakter Bolzenschneider (CoBolt) Bestandteil der Ausrüstung


----------



## jkc (16. September 2020)

Jou, der war glücklicher Weise gestern auch am Start, sogar in der längsten Version und der 2/0er 4x strong Gamakatsu oder Owner Drilling war wirklich nicht das geringste Problem. Jetzt fischt ja aber nicht jeder solche Haken und für kleine Haken beim Barschangeln oder so tut's auch ein Seitenschneider. Habe ich ebenfalls den längsten Knipex im Barsch und Zandergepäck...

Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. September 2020)

Was auch sehr gut
 ist, ist der Klavierdrahtschneider ( Pianodraht) von Knipex, der hat bisher auch noch normale Hochseedrillinge geschafft.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2020)

Ist beim Knipex CoBolt eigentlich die gerade oder gewinkelte Version empfehlenswerter? 

Auch in puncto "Knipsen tiefer im Fisch" (z. B. beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht)?


----------



## jkc (16. September 2020)

Hm, gute Frage, ich denke beim deadbaiten fährt man ebenfalls mit dem Seitenschneider besser, da er weniger Raum einnimmt und die Haken in der Regel ja auch eher kleine sind.
Gestern konnte ich mit der geraden Version vom CoBolt im Maul außer dem Sprengring jedenfalls nichts erreichen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, gute Frage, ich denke beim deadbaiten fährt man ebenfalls mit dem Seitenschneider besser, da er weniger Raum einnimmt und die Haken in der Regel ja auch eher kleine sind.



In meinem Fall da eher nicht - ich verwende da zwar kleine, aber starke Drillinge. Die bekommt man mit nem Knipex-Seitenschneider nicht akzeptabel durch (habe ich im Trocken-Test ausprobiert, dauert mir viel zu lange bzw. geht viel zu zäh).

Insofern wäre das für mich außer dem üblichen Waller- und Bigbaithaken-Abzwick ebenso wichtig bzw. interessant.

Daher die Frage, ob man sich da mit der gewinkelten Version des CoBolt evtl. leichter tut?

Bislang hatte ich zum Glück noch nie nen Haken in der Hand (zumindest nicht bis übern Widerhaken), beim Deadbaiten saßen die Haken auch immer gut ohne Zwick-Bedarf und ließen sich per Pistolenzange lösen.

Aber das war halt bislang immer Dusel - irgendwann kommt der Tag, da mache ich mir nix vor... drum soll unbedingt auch noch so ein CoBolt ins Haus.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Just nailed it.
> Anhang anzeigen 355366
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355367
> ...




Holla die Waldfee,

sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch schon vor zig zig Jahren gehabt. Habe damals den Widerhaken angedrückt und retour geschoben. Als das Adrenalin nachgelassen hat bin ich kollabiert! Da ich bei solchen Dingen richtig schnell wech bin hatte ich mich schon vor entsprechend abgelegt. Bin dann zum Arzt gefahren der gab mir eine Spritze und ich war schon wieder flach gelegen. ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich schon bei jedem Arzt umgefallen bin. Seither lasse ich mich nur noch im liegen Spritzen oder Blut nehmen. Schon komisch ich habe früher Sachen gemacht da habe andere nur den Kopf geschüttelt aber bei ner Spritze oder spitze Gegenstände die pieksen kollabiere ich. . Meine Buddys wissen das nur zu gut und haben da dann schon ein Auge auf mich. Was ne Flasche wa?

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Irgendwie komme ich mir direkt komisch vor. Mir hing nach dem Fischen, zum Glück, noch nie "ein Aug raus"!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich mir direkt komisch vor. Mir hing nach dem Fischen, zum Glück, noch nie "ein Aug raus"!



Schätz dich glücklich ich bin auf dieser Ebene extrem Empfindlich............


----------



## Naish82 (16. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> .........
> Technisch gesehen,  wenn Du so weit bist wie auf Bild 4 und einen guten Bolzenschneider zur Hand hast, lässt sich Spitze und Widerhaken mit einem Knips entfernen und der Haken ist im Nu draußen.




Rein praktisch betrachtet, ist der Weg von Bild drei zu Bild vier aber unter Umständen ein durchaus sehr schmerzhafter.... =)


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

In meiner Norwegenzeit rief mich die Gattin des Campbetreibers an und berichtete von einem Gast, der sich den Drilling eines Pilkers so richtig in den Daumen gerammelt hatte und nun nicht zum Arzt wollte. Ich bin dann mit einer rostigen Beisszange und einem noch rostigeren Hammer über den Fjord geflitzt. Ein kurzes "Des hamma gleich!" - und schon saß er im Auto, bereit für den Doc.


----------



## yukonjack (16. September 2020)

Immer wieder ein schönes Gefühl......




Wenn der Schmerz nachlässt


----------



## zandertex (16. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Just nailed it.
> Anhang anzeigen 355366
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355367
> ...


----------



## zandertex (16. September 2020)

ich sehe da jetzt nicht das große Problem,angler sind halt keine weicheier.....................der gute seitenschneider sollte halt immer in griffweite sein.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Rein praktisch betrachtet, ist der Weg von Bild drei zu Bild vier aber unter Umständen ein durchaus sehr schmerzhafter.... =)




Wie gesagt, in solchen Situationen tut es bei mir praktisch nicht weh. Abschreckender war da zunächst der große Kraftaufwand um die Haut von unten zu durchstechen, das Zeug ist wirklich ausgesprochen zäh und als ich das damas das erste Mal gemacht habe hat es echt Überwindung gekostet feste genug zu drücken.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee,
> 
> sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch schon vor zig zig Jahren gehabt. Habe damals den Widerhaken angedrückt und retour geschoben. Als das Adrenalin nachgelassen hat bin ich kollabiert! Da ich bei solchen Dingen richtig schnell wech bin hatte ich mich schon vor entsprechend abgelegt. Bin dann zum Arzt gefahren der gab mir eine Spritze und ich war schon wieder flach gelegen. ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich schon bei jedem Arzt umgefallen bin. Seither lasse ich mich nur noch im liegen Spritzen oder Blut nehmen. Schon komisch ich habe früher Sachen gemacht da habe andere nur den Kopf geschüttelt aber bei ner Spritze oder spitze Gegenstände die pieksen kollabiere ich. . Meine Buddys wissen das nur zu gut und haben da dann schon ein Auge auf mich. Was ne Flasche wa?
> 
> Grussen Michael



Ähnliches ist mir auch passiert: Als ich mir mal beim Angeln gleichzeitig mit dem Fuß umgeknickt  bin und ihn auch verdreht habe, waren die Schmerzen so groß, das ich auch kurz vor dem kollabieren stand! 

Habe mich dann in Schocklage gelegt und die Beine hoch gelagert, dann ging es wieder. Das mußte ich noch einmal wiederholen. 

Wenn man sich selbst helfen kann, ist das OK. Aber sobald man Hilfe vom Rettungsdienst braucht und die ne halbe Stunde oder so zum Angelplatz brauchen, kann es schon kritisch werden.... 

Sind eure Tetanus (Wundstarrkrampf) impfungen eigentlich noch aktiv?


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2020)

Mein Impfschutz ist aktiv. Tetanus Impfung sollte man schon haben. 

So einen Cobolt besorge ich mir auch. Neulich war es auch mal knapp und beinahe hätte mir der Hecht mit Drilling an der Hand gehangen  Mit einem normalen Seitenschneider kriegt man die dicken Hechthaken nicht durch. Ich habe versucht bei einer Rattle Trout den Einzelhaken abzuknipsen, das kannste vergessen. Habe ihn dann mit einer Metallsäge entfernt.

@jkc Hast du das Vorfach durchgeknipst und dann wieder mit der Hand durch die Kiemen zurück? Mit Fisch an der Hand?


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2020)

Kriegt man mit dem Cobolt auch Fahrradschlösser geknackt?


----------



## jkc (17. September 2020)

@jkc Hast du das Vorfach durchgeknipst und dann wieder mit der Hand durch die Kiemen zurück? Mit Fisch an der Hand?
[/QUOTE]

Moin, nachdem der Fisch ein weiteres Mal anfing zu zappeln, als ich schon drin hing und Blut aus den Kiemen lief ( von dem ich nach Auflösung der Geschichte glaube, dass es meins war) habe ich den Fisch (mit meiner Hand im Mund  ) abgeschlagen und abgestochen. Dann den Köder und Drilling  mit dem CoBolt am verbindenden Sprengring getrennt, bisschen am Drilling rumgerüttelt, dass er sich vom Fisch löste und dann mit der Hand und Drilling nach hinten aus den Kiemen raus.

Edit: Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst gar nicht gemerkt habe, dass ich mir den Drilling eingefangen habe. Unmittelbar nach dem ersten Schütteln dachte ich "gut nix passiert ausser den üblichen Kratzern auf dem Handrücken". Erst als ich dann ins Maul guckte kam mir der Gedanke, dass ich auch am Drilling hänge, richtig sicher war ich mir erst als ich mit Lösezange am Drilling war, und es irgendwie an der Hand ruppte.


----------



## Fruehling (17. September 2020)

Und ich stelle mir gerade vor, was das für ein Gemetzel gegeben hätte, wären widerhakenlose Drillinge verwendet worden... 

Zum Cobolt: Gibt nichts Besseres für den Zweck, nur Gleichwertiges einer schweizer Firma, die ein ähnliches System baut aber gleich doppelt so teuer ist - den Firmennamen müßte ich suchen.


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2020)

Das ist so hart. Wenn man sich das vorstellt 
Du bist auf jeden Fall ein harter Kerl @jkc


----------



## feederbrassen (17. September 2020)

Schwer nicht aber es war schon doof mit einem 3/0 jig in der Pfote nebenbei noch nen 20 kg Fisch zu drillen.  





Das Teil ging weder vor noch zurück, also durfte ich damit ins Krankenhaus.......... 
Passiert mir so nicht nochmal.


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2020)

Wie kam es dazu?


----------



## feederbrassen (17. September 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Wie kam es dazu?


Eigene Dummheit. 
Ruten lagen auf Karpfen aus, rund 160 m vom Ufer endfernt und mit der Spinne wollte ich etwas Aktion. 
Na ja, ich bekam einen run, kurbelte der jig rein und nahm ihn in die Hand. 
Mit der Rute in der anderen gings dann zurück und dabei kam die Spitze der Spinne in eine Hecke und als die Spitze wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück schoss hing der Jig in der Hand. 
Klasse, ich dachte das nur andere so blöde sind, jetzt ich selbst auch   
Den Karpfen hab ich dennoch bekommen.


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2020)

Lieber einhängen das nächste Mal


----------



## kridkram (19. September 2020)

Das sind ja tolle Dinger passiert. 
Vor ca 10 Jahren war ich Spinnfischen, hatte ne Wathose an und stand im Wasser. Hatte einen kleinen Hecht gefangen von ca 40cm. Hab ihn mit links mit Nackengriff gehalten und den Wobblerdrilling entfernt. Just in dem Moment schüttelt er sich und flutscht mir aus der Hand und tschüss. 
Da sehe ich wie rechts Blut läuft, hatte der mich doch am Daumen erwischt und längs zwei schöne Risse hinterlassen. Paar Pflaster drauf, Daumen möglichst nicht im Gelenk bewegen und weiter geangelt. 
Die nächsten Tage den Daumen versucht nicht zu bewegen. Nach ca 14 Tagen ist mir aufgefallen, das ich das vordere Glied nicht mehr bewegen kann. Also zum Doc, Chirurgen, MRT und dann Handchirurg. Der hat mir erklärt, die Hechtzähne haben ne Sehne oberflächlich verletzt.
Durch mein Tagelanges nicht bewegen (Daumen), ist der Sülzeffekt eingetreten. Die Sehne sondert was ab und durch das stillhalten, ist sie mit Nachbarsehnen verklebt. Deswegen lässt sich das Glied nicht mehr bewegen. 
Fazit, Operation, 12 Wochen Krankenschein und Ergotherapie. 
Nebenbei noch, meine Frau meinte nach ca 3-4 Wochen, ist das nicht ein Fall für die Unfallversicherung?  Hab meine Versicherungsfrau angerufen, die hat erstmal geschimpft weil man inhalb 14 Tagen eine Meldung machen muss. Sie will es versuchen, wenn die es ablehnen ist es mein Fehler. Hatte Glück, es wurde der Unfall aufgenommen und bearbeitet. Nach einem Jahr musste ich dann zu einem von ihnen bestimmten Arzt zur Untersuchung. Das Glied war nur bis 45 Grad bewegbar und der Doc (auch ein Angler) hat noch bissel dramatisiert. Mir wurden dann 1500 Euro angeboten, ich hab sie genommen und damit war alles erledigt.
Also immer alles schön der Versicherung melden, man weis nie was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## Angler2097 (19. September 2020)

Was ist eine Unfallversicherung?


----------



## sprogoe (19. September 2020)

Das ist eine dubiose Organisation, in die Du jahrelang Beiträge einzahlst und wenn Du sie mal in Anspruch nehmen willst, sie Dir den "Stinkefinger" zeigt.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Was ist eine Unfallversicherung?



Hallo,

das ist eine Versicherung, die Dich, je nach Vertrag, mehr oder weniger von den Folgen eines Unfalls absichert. Ich z. B. habe noch eine, bei der ich, wenn ich durch einen Unfall mindestens 50% schwerbehindert werde, 1300 Euro Rente monatlich bekomme. Habe ich schon lange und schien mir auch vernünftig als ich noch im Beruf war und habe ich auch als Rentner erstmal weiterlaufen lassen, da sie sehr günstig ist; gerade mal 108 Euro im Jahr. Aber in 5 Jahren werden die mich rausschmeissen, da ich dann nicht mehr versicherbar bin (zu hohes Risiko, wegen des Alters, dann 78).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Angler2097 (30. September 2020)

Der Cobolt ist da  Jetzt kann mir nie wieder etwas beim Angeln passieren 
Gleich ausprobiert und den Einzelhaken einer Rattle Trout "gekürzt". Schneidet wie Butter.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Bin gespannt, wann jemand mit einem Akku-Trennjäger zum Fischen geht!


----------



## Angler2097 (30. September 2020)

Was is dett?


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Es gibt, in klein, den Winkelschleifer, mittel die Flex und in groß den Trennjäger - das ist das Ding, mit dem man spielend Eisenbahnschienen in Scheibchen schneiden kann. Sowohl als Netzeräte, als auch per Akku betrieben. Oder die großen auch mit Verbrennungsmotor. Sehr eindrucksvoller Funkenflug.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. September 2020)

Dann muss ich mir wohl noch eine Flex mit Akku holen. Hast du da einen konkreten Tipp?


----------



## Angler2097 (30. September 2020)

Lass mich nicht hängen Andal!


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

DeWalt..... die gelbe Macht!


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. September 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir wohl noch eine Flex mit Akku holen. Hast du da einen konkreten Tipp?


Bei meinem Glück wäre dann immer im Notfall der Akku gerade leer


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. September 2020)

Habe vorgestern  einen kleinen Giebel aufgezogen, bin mit der Ködernadel am Rückgrat hängengeblieben und bei etwas stärkerem Druck kam die Nadel plötzlich frei und hat sich in meinen linken Mittelfinger vom 1.Glied bis zum Gelenk gebohrt! 

Gab aber zum Glück keine Entzündung oder eine Verletzung des Nerves, nur der Schreck war recht groß... Glück im Unglück!


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe vorgestern  einen kleinen Giebel aufgezogen, bin mit der Ködernadel am Rückgrat hängengeblieben und bei etwas stärkerem Druck kam die Nadel plötzlich frei und hat sich in meinen linken Mittelfinger vom 1.Glied bis zum Gelenk gebohrt!
> 
> Gab aber zum Glück keine Entzündung oder eine Verletzung des Nerves, nur der Schreck war recht groß... Glück im Unglück!


Die Rache der Flussgötter. In Giebeln stochert man auch nicht mit roher Gewalt so herum!


----------



## Doanafischer (30. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe vorgestern  einen kleinen Giebel aufgezogen, bin mit der Ködernadel am Rückgrat hängengeblieben und bei etwas stärkerem Druck kam die Nadel plötzlich frei und hat sich in meinen linken Mittelfinger vom 1.Glied bis zum Gelenk gebohrt!



Das Gute dran: man merkt es sofort,dass was falsch läuft!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt glaube ich keinen Angeltag, an dem ich nicht wegen irgendeiner tollpatschigkeit mehr oder weniger stark Blute.
Aber wirklich unangenehme Situationen hatte ich erst 3-4 Stück.

Ein Kollege war wohl nicht so Zielgenau beim "unter die Brücke werfen" und hat auf die Brücke, direkt auf meine Augenbraue geworfen. Schön mit einem Jig + Gummiköder, den ich noch heute in Zeitlupe vor Augen sehe. Resultat: Platzwunde und kurzzeitig Sterne gesehen.

Das ich mich bei Hechten leicht verletzte, gehört zur Tagesordnung. Aber zwei Mal habe ich mir den Daumen ein wenig umgekrempelt, weil ich unachtsam den Kiemengriff versaut habe. Anstatt ordentlich unter das Maul zu packen, hatte ich den Daumen über den Schnabel gelegt. Nach dem ersten Mal hatte ich daraus gelernt. Dann aber bei einem Videodreh mit Matze Koch, als ich dann endlich einen schönen 92er Hecht auf Spinnrute gefangen habe, war ich dann doch wohl so unachtsam, dass dieser Hecht mir erneut den Daumen ein wenig umgekrepelt hat. Man sieht es noch heute


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Oktober 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 356437


Würdest du ja auch nicht wollen, dass dir wildfremde Leut im Mund rumfummeln.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Oktober 2020)

Nochwas Denis, das landet ja alles ........
 Nun weist du warum Hechte so gute Zähne haben.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Oktober 2020)

Weiß net ob das zu Verletzungen zählt - aber während der Sommermonate sah ich aus wie ein Michelinmännchen an Händen, Füßen und Armen...

dank der ganzen Mücken am Ufer...

nächstes Mal bade ich mich in Ardap dann kommt nix mehr


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2020)

Zählt mit dem Gesicht voran ins Angelboot fallen und mit der Stirn auf den Armaturen landen als Angel-Unfall? 
So war es im letzten Jahr auf jeden Fall


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Zählt mit dem Gesicht voran ins Angelboot fallen und mit der Stirn auf den Armaturen landen als Angel-Unfall?
> So war es im letzten Jahr auf jeden Fall
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356822



Hallo,

eigentlich nicht. Ein Unfall ist wie folgt definiert: Ein von außen kommendes, zeitlich genau bestimmbares Ereignis, welches zu einem Körperschaden führt.
Das heisst, wenn Du über Deine eigene Füße gestolpert bist, ist das zwar unangenehm, aber kein Unfall.  Da Du Dich ja aber überwiegend in Holland aufhälst kann es da rechtlich ganz anders sein . Obige Definition ist die von Deutschland .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das heisst, wenn Du über Deine eigene Füße gestolpert bist, ist das zwar unangenehm, aber kein Unfall. Da Du Dich ja aber überwiegend in Holland aufhälst kann es da rechtlich ganz anders sein .


Es war in Deutschland, wo ich mich auch sehr häufig aufhalte 
Genau genommen ist es so passiert.
Der Kollege: "Stelle dich beim Einsteigen mit dem Fuß auf den Stuhl und dann rein."
Ich: "Ich springe direkt ins Boot rein. Ich will nicht das der Sitz bricht. Und ich kann das, ich habe früher Skateboard gefahren..."
Den Rest kenne wir


----------



## Snâsh (8. Oktober 2020)

"Schwer" wäre übertrieben aber: ich habe Anfang letzter Woche einen kleinen Wels gefangen (ca.80cm) wie immer einen "Wallergriff" mit 2 Fingern angesetzt um ihn zu landen. Der kleine ließ sich auch superhändeln und ich hatte nur minimalste Abschürfungen. Nach einer Woche Taten die Finher dann doch etwas weh und ich habe die Frau ein bisschen mit Nadel und Pinzette an den Fingern arbeiten lassen. Es ware 2 Bürstenzähne abgebrochen und haben sich richtig schön im Finger entzündet. Als IT-Ler der nur an einer Tastatur sitzt, macht das wirklich keinen Spaß. Ab jetzt gibt's auch bei kleinen Wallern Handschuhe 
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach zu weich...


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> "Schwer" wäre übertrieben aber: ich habe Anfang letzter Woche einen kleinen Wels gefangen (ca.80cm) wie immer einen "Wallergriff" mit 2 Fingern angesetzt um ihn zu landen. Der kleine ließ sich auch superhändeln und ich hatte nur minimalste Abschürfungen. Nach einer Woche Taten die Finher dann doch etwas weh und ich habe die Frau ein bisschen mit Nadel und Pinzette an den Fingern arbeiten lassen. Es ware 2 Bürstenzähne abgebrochen und haben sich richtig schön im Finger entzündet. Als IT-Ler der nur an einer Tastatur sitzt, macht das wirklich keinen Spaß. Ab jetzt gibt's auch bei kleinen Wallern Handschuhe
> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach zu weich...


Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass hin und wieder ein Kescher gar nicht so falsch sein soll!


----------



## Snâsh (9. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass hin und wieder ein Kescher gar nicht so falsch sein soll!


Du hast absolut recht. Ich war bis jetzt immer als hipper streetfisher unterwegs. Habe jetzt den Daiwa Bootskescher mit einem 100x90er Netz. Ich lande nun welse bis 1,60m im Netz. Ist hier an der spundwand alles doof


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Oktober 2020)

Als Metzger, zählen für mich Messerschnitte eher zur Kategorie Lebensqualität oder als Beweiß das da noch Leben drin ist. Nen Kumpel von mir könnte noch eine Harnröhrenverbrennung, infolge von Stromschlag beisteuern. Im Suff gegen nen Weidezaun gepisst halt. Und ich kann seit zwei Wochen noch nen vollköpper in ein Brennnesselfeld vorbringen.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich darf mal wieder etwas neues zum Thread beitragen.


Long Story short:
Kumpel hatte beim ufernahen Grundangeln n Hänger, ich stand im Dunklen hinter ihm.
Er hat sein 50g-Blei wieder... 

In dem Fall bin ich extrem froh Brillenträger zu sein. Will nicht wissen was hätte passieren können, wenn das Ding ungebremst aufs Auge geflogen wäre.


----------



## Jason (10. Oktober 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich darf mal wieder etwas neues zum Thread beitragen.
> 
> 
> Long Story short:
> ...


Angel ist nun mal ein gefählicher Extremsport.  Aber du hast Glück gehabt. Alles Gute.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Oktober 2021)

Aaaalter Schwede... Ohne Brille hättest du dauerhaft was davon gehabt... Aufholzklopf   
Glück gehabt! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Oktober 2021)

Da hast Du echt super viel Glück gehabt. Bei Augen hört der Spaß definitiv auf, nicht selten sind diese für immer weg. Beim Lösen von wirklich bombenfest sitzenden Hängern mache ich dieses nur über die Schnur und niemals über die Rute oder Rolle. Meistens halte ich mir auch noch einen Arm schützend vor das Gesicht oder aber ich drehe mich etwas weg.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (10. Oktober 2021)

das liegt zum Glück schon 28 Jahre zurück, aber was damals blöd war sieht heute nicht anders aus.
Ich hatte da noch einen Anka als Angelboot und war zum Nachtangeln draußen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch keine  elektronischen Bissanzeiger also behalf ich mich mit kleinen Metallstreifen die an einem ende umgebogen waren um sie in die Schnur zu hängen. Hatte also meine Ruten draußen mit geöffneten Bügeln und die Streifen in die Schnur gehangen und nichts passiert. Irgendwann schläft man dann auch ein und dann passierte es, ein Karpfen schnappte sich die Kartoffel und startete durch. Mitten aus dem Schlaf gerissen, Finster wie ein Bärenarsch und der Metallstreifen fliegt quer durchs Boot und schäpperte im GfK Bootskörper umher wie ein Gewitter. Aufgeschreckt wie ein Reh stolperte ich in Richtung Ruten, stolperte über meine Angeltasche und flog im hohen Bogen in Richtung Außenbordmotor und knallte mit voller Wucht auf den Gasgriff. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, seit dem habe ich tolle Keramikzähnchen ...... es war ein ganz schön teures Nachtangeln


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> , seit dem habe ich tolle Keramikzähnchen


Aber wie deckt sich das mit deinem Usernamen?


----------



## AllesAusHolz (10. Oktober 2021)

weil "AllesAusHolz" nicht meinen Körper sondern mein zweites Hobby beschreibt


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei passierte es letztes Jahr im Oktober auf Fyn am Ende des 3. Angeltag. Auf der Steinpackung das Gleichgewicht verloren, ausgerutscht und dann reflexartig auf der linken Hand abgestützt, war nicht so gut. Hat zwar nicht geknackt aber irgend etwas war. Die Nacht war die Hölle, am nächsten Tag war dann Urlaubsende. Zu Hause angekommen, er ist ja selber gefahren um einen Freunden nicht den Angeltag zu vermiesen. Das war auch die Hölle, weil schalten fast unmöglich war... Dann in die Notaufnahme.... nach drei Besuchen wurde dann diagnostiziert..... das die Kollegen nichts sehen konnten. Dann wurde ich nach HH überwiesen zu einem Handspezialisten. Der wollte natürlich wie das geschehen war.... beim Meerforellenangeln.... stopp sagte er und dann haben wir erst einmal 1 Std über die großen Silbernen philosophiert, denn der DOC gehörte zur gleichen Zunft .... ok und die Hand, wurde noch einmal durchleuchtet und zum Glück war durch den stumpfen Aufprall nichts gebrochen. Ich musste dann 4 Wochen eine Orthese tragen, konnte Mann auch mit Angeln.... aber Hand ist nicht witzig, gar nicht...
TL
PS am Samstag geht es wieder auf die Meefoinsel FYN für eine Woche.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Oktober 2021)

Hey Moin Mefo,
nehme den DOC mit;-)

Petri lg nobbi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Oktober 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Is aber heutzutage nicht mehr praktikabel-


Täusch Dich da mal nicht.
Der Wundkleber wird im Krankenhaus heute mehr denn je benutzt, wann immer die Verletzung es zulässt.
Und es ist Cyanacrylat => also Sekundenkleber, lediglich für medizinische Zwecke optimiert(auf Reinheitsgrad & Verunreinigungen getestet, steril, feuchtigkeitsreaktiver und mit über 40€ pro 1,0 Gramm- Tube teurer...)
Unterscheidet sich zu 98% nicht von "normalem Sekundenkleber" und hat, mit Klammerpflastern sowie Tackern, das klassische Wunde nähen deutlich zurück gedrängt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Oktober 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich darf mal wieder etwas neues zum Thread beitragen.
> 
> 
> Long Story short:
> ...


Gleiches Spiel hatte ich mit 85 Gramm Blei, aber genau zwischen die Augenbrauen. Die Wurzel/Ansatz vom Nasenbein war durch, meine Lichter kurzzeitig komplett aus. Im Krankenhaus hatte der Unfallchirurg dann ein interessantes Knöcheleinpuzzel.


----------



## seatrout61 (15. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir war es beim Nachtangeln auf Aal ein versemmelter Anhieb nach einem Biss...das Blei ist im Dunkeln noch an mir vorbei geflogen, aber der wurmbeköderte Haken blieb in meinem Ohrläppchen hängen...als mein Vater (Typ Schlachter mit Brille in Glasbaustein-Optik) mit der Zange in der Hand sagte, lass mal sehen...wusste ich, es ist besser direkt ins Krankenhaus zu fahren und nen Profi operieren zu lassen...dort sagte man mir, ich wäre bereits der dritte an diesem Wochenende mit einem Angelhaken-Piercing...und ich solle mich nicht so anstellen, die Fische müssen das auch aushalten, was wir Angler denen antun...naja, ich habe es überlebt und das Ohr ist auch noch ganz geblieben.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Oktober 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> In dem Fall bin ich extrem froh Brillenträger zu sein. Will nicht wissen was hätte passieren können, wenn das Ding ungebremst aufs Auge geflogen wäre.


Da haste Glück gehabt das kein Glassplitter imAuge gelandet ist, mein Kumpel hatte als Jungangler das gleiche Glück nur konnte man sehr gut erkennen das es sich um ein 60gr Sargblei handelte, war ein schöner Abdruck auf seiner Stirn. 

Ich bin damals (als Jungangler) beim Wattangeln mit Badehose und natürlich Barfuß in eine Scherbe getreten hat schön geblutet und mußte genäht werden.
Vor 20 Jahren hab ich mir beim Nachtangeln die Schulter ausgekugelt, das war nicht spaßig.
Ich saß bei mir an der Jeetzel auf dem Steg die Angeln auf dem selbigen und eine Rute auf dem Boot alle natürlich ohne Rutenhalter und eigentlich Bremse offen so gings auf Aal. 
Da seh ich wie sich die Rute auf dem Boot selbstständig machen will, ich will sie greifen stolpere lande auf dem Steg will mich am Boot abstützen, das Boot treibt ab und ich bewege mich Richtung Wasser, der Arm hält sich am Boot und wie ich im Wasser gelandet war war auch die Schulter raus.
Übrigens Fisch war keiner an der Angel  

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> ...dort sagte man mir, ich wäre bereits der dritte an diesem Wochenende mit einem Angelhaken-Piercing...und ich solle mich nicht so anstellen, die Fische müssen das auch aushalten, was wir Angler denen antun...


Um gestrenge & gestresste Aufnahme-Schalter-Schwestern ein Schmunzeln abzuringen und mütterliche Instinkte zu wecken, hilft es bei der Frage, was einem fehlt brav "Ich hab Kopfschmerzen" zu sagen und gleichzeitig mit dem bis auf den FIngerknochen eingedrungenen Firetiger-Rasselwobbler klappernd vor der Scheibe herumzuwedeln.
Volles Anglerornat mit Polbrille, Hut & Weste sowie eine augenrollende Missus im Hintergrund machen die Situation dann perfekt. Hilarity ensues.
So bereits geschehen in 2 3 Brandenburger Krankenhäusern.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Oktober 2021)

Kollege bei einer der letzten Touren...

Zu seinem Glück hatte ich den Cobolt in unmittelbarer Reichweite, denn der gar nicht schlechte Hecht tobte am zweiten Drilling hängend. Nach dem Abknipsen habe ich ihm das Reststück über die Spitze rausgezogen - seitdem fischt auch er widerhakenlos, denn vor zwei Jahren hatte es ihn am Oberschenkel erwischt.


----------



## Bilch (16. Oktober 2021)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Täusch Dich da mal nicht.
> Der Wundkleber wird im Krankenhaus heute mehr denn je benutzt, wann immer die Verletzung es zulässt.
> Und es ist Cyanacrylat => also Sekundenkleber, lediglich für medizinische Zwecke optimiert(auf Reinheitsgrad & Verunreinigungen getestet, steril, feuchtigkeitsreaktiver und mit über 40€ pro 1,0 Gramm- Tube teurer...)
> Unterscheidet sich zu 98% nicht von "normalem Sekundenkleber" und hat, mit Klammerpflastern sowie Tackern, das klassische Wunde nähen deutlich zurück gedrängt.


Stimmt, würde aber trotzdem jedem raten sich lieber für klassische Stiche zu entscheiden - geringere Dehiszenzgefahr und besseres kosmetisches Ergebnis.
Als ich es zum ersten mal benutzt habe, habe ich mir ganz schön die Finger zusammengeklebt - und musste die Handschuhe austauschen


----------



## Oanga83 (16. Oktober 2021)

Der Finger meiner Frau *.*
Da bin ich mal lieber auf Abstand gegangen.
Der Pförtner im Krankenhaus meinte nur „Gott sei Dank bin ich Fliegenfischer
I


----------



## Bilch (16. Oktober 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Der Finger meiner Frau *.*
> Da bin ich mal lieber auf Abstand gegangen.
> Der Pförtner im Krankenhaus meinte nur „Gott sei Dank bin ich Fliegenfischer
> I


Das sind aber zwei Finger, oder?


----------



## Oanga83 (16. Oktober 2021)

Nein, nur zwei verschiedene Aufnahmen 
Übrigens der Driling ist wieder an meinem Köder


----------



## Bilch (16. Oktober 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Nein, nur zwei verschiedene Aufnahmen
> Übrigens der Driling ist wieder an meinem Köder


Auf dem oberen Röntgenbild sieht es nämlich so aus, als dass der Haken in der mittleren Phalanx steckt, auf dem unteren aber in der distalen


----------



## yukonjack (16. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auf dem oberen Röntgenbild sieht es nämlich so aus, als dass der Haken in der mittleren Phalanx steckt, auf dem unteren aber in der distalen


Ich dachte der Haken steckt im Finger ?


----------



## DUSpinner (19. Oktober 2021)

Bin gestern am Rhein gewesen und habe auch die erste Barbe in 2021 gefangen. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich an einer steilen  Böschung ins straucheln gekommen und ungebremst auf den Rücken gefallen. Fazit ist eine sehr schmerzhafte gebrochene Rippe . Abends wollte ich für nächste Woche  eine Reise in die Sonne buchen,  werde aber davon absehen, da jede Bewegung schmerzt und der Urlaub so keinen Spaß macht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

Auweia.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## AllesAusHolz (20. Oktober 2021)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> eine sehr schmerzhafte gebrochene Rippe


ich kann dir deine Schmerzen soooooo sehr nachempfinden, war noch etwas besser als du, habe vor kurzen mir bei einem Leitersturz gleich drei Rippen gebrochen.
Nr. 4,5 & 6 gebrochen und Nr. 7 & 8 sind geprellt, der Doc im Krankenhaus meinte "haben sie keine anderen Hobby`s"
Das mit dem Urlaub kannst du bestimmt auf längere Zeit verschieben, ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn ich nach gute 7 Wochen danach eine Angel auswerfen könnte, obwohl eine Stippe mit maximal 4g Pose und 2m vom Ufer entfernt würde bestimmt schon gehen nur habe ich Angst davor das sich eine 120g Plötze sich meinen Köder schnappt denn der Drill macht bestimmt noch aua

gute Besserung Gruß Torsten


----------



## DUSpinner (20. Oktober 2021)

Danke Torsten und den Anderen.  Dir wünsche ich eine gute Genesung. Die Angelsaison 2021 habe ich ebenso wie Urlaub im November ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Oktober 2021)

Bei ungünstigem Gegenwind mit Fliegenrute den Streamer in die Unterlippe gezogen.
Aber was sollte ich nun tun? Also einfach rausziehen...Ging erstaunlich schmerzlos.
Seitdem wollte ich eigentlich nur noch mit Polbrille Fliegenfischen, eigentlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Bei ungünstigem Gegenwind mit Fliegenrute den Streamer in die Unterlippe gezogen.
> Aber was sollte ich nun tun? Also einfach rausziehen...Ging erstaunlich schmerzlos.
> Seitdem wollte ich eigentlich nur noch mit Polbrille Fliegenfischen, eigentlich.


Hallo,
Brille und Kopfbedeckung sind beim Fliegenfischen ein Muss
Schnell hat der Wind mal einen Wurf verweht  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich darf schon wieder etwas beitragen - was auch wieder unglaublich glücklich ausging.
Das rechte Auge ist noch nicht komplett verheilt, da hab ich mir fast das Linke ausgestochen.Das Wallerboot am einer Wurzel am Ufer vertäut wollte ich das Boot umsetzen. Aus diesem Grund auf der Bugplattform nach unten gebeugt, um das Seil zu lösen. Ein abgebrochener Schilfhalm fand in der schnellen Abwärtsbewegung den Weg zwischen Brille und Wange und hat sich direkt zwischen Augapfel und unterem Lid gebohrt. Unbeschreiblicher Schmerz, Gefühl von Fremdkörper hinter dem Auge. Hochgeschreckt und erstmal 10 Minuten zur Verarbeitung gebraucht.

Den restlichen Tag ein pulsierendes, tränendes, gerötetes Auge gehabt. Am nächsten Tag war bis auf eine kleine Rötung nichts mehr zu sehen, jetzt mehrere Tage danach komplett rum. Wieder haarscharf am Unglück vorbei.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Oktober 2021)

Verdammt.... Du hast aber auch n "Talent"


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Oktober 2021)

Du brauchst eine Schweißermaske.


----------



## seatrout61 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sportbrille würde reichen...


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Oktober 2021)

Richtig verletzt kann man wohl nicht sagen,aber von den Schmerzen her, waren das 11 von 10.
Ich saß mit meinem Kumpel beim Barsch -Angeln im Boot und sage zu ihm ,komm lass uns mal woanders hin.
Will aufstehen,............Ischias Nerv eingeklemmt ,Hexenschuss oder beides zusammen.Auf jeden
Fall Schmerzen ohne Ende . Am Ufer hat das aussteigen aus dem Boot, alleine schon über eine viertel Stunde
gedauert.Die knappe Stunde Heimfahrt im Auto ,mit beiden Beinen auf dem Beifahrersitz, im Fußraum, so abgestützt um
die ganze Arsch/Rücken Region, bloß irgendwie zu entlasten. Zu Hause, dann noch aus dem Auto raus,das hat ewig
gedauert. Das waren die größten Schmerzen ,die ich bis jetzt in meinem Leben hatte.


----------



## thanatos (25. Oktober 2021)

nein es gibt schlimmere Schmerzen , trotzdem mein Mitgefühl hat mich auch schon des Öfteren 
erwischt - konnte im Bett nur noch den Kopf bewegen . Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung .


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Angel ist nun mal ein gefählicher Extremsport.  Aber du hast Glück gehabt. Alles Gute.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Angeln liegt laut einer Statistik von Unfallversicherern unter den TopTen der Unfälle im Freizeitbereich. Kurz hinter Fuß oder Handball.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Oktober 2021)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Angeln liegt laut einer Statistik von Unfallversicherern unter den TopTen der Unfälle im Freizeitbereich. Kurz hinter Fuß oder Handball.


Wie gut, dass ich vom Handball (16 Jahre Torwart, 40+ Gelenkszerrungen, 1 Fingerbruch) zum Angeln gewechselt bin


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2021)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Angeln liegt laut einer Statistik von Unfallversicherern unter den TopTen der Unfälle im Freizeitbereich. Kurz hinter Fuß oder Handball.


Die Frage ist natürlich, ob das am Angeln an sich liegt, oder an der ...speziellen Disposition der Angler als demographischen Segment


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Oktober 2021)

Einen Tennisarm vom faulenzen ,beim Zander jiggen .....................


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2021)

Ouh, sowas hatte ich auch schonmal. Allerdings vom Boilierohr und am schlimmsten war es mal von der Futterkelle, da hatte ich etwa ein halbes Jahr lang Schmerzen im Ellenbogen, sobald da eine leichte Belastung drauf kam.
Mit einem Kumpel witzeln wir immer, wie viele Leute sich wohl bleibende Schäden durchs Boilierohr geholt haben, als es noch keine wirkliche Alternative dazu gab.


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2021)

Beim Boot slippen an einem Fähranleger bei  Niedrigwasser hab ich mir mal irgendwas im Ellbogen veknackst... wir konnten mim Trailer nicht tief genug ins Wasser und deswegen war Muskelkraft gefragt und ich war der Mann an der Winde... 
Das hat erst nur so unangenehm gezogen und war halt "irgendwie anders", bis ich dann, ca nen Monat später, die Heckenschere angerissen hab und es ging ein Ruck durch mich. Da war erstmal Ende Gelände mit Belastung für ca nen dreiviertel Jahr. Selbst ne leichte Spinnrute führen war für mich eine Qual... jetzt ist aber alles wieder im Lack.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Februar 2022)

Hatte gerade echt Dusel - so doof muss man erst mal sein:

Habe mir beim kräftigen Schrumpfschlauch-Kaltpusten nach Köderumbau einen VMC Salmon Siwash 4/0 von außen in die Oberlippe gepiekt - zu nahe rangegangen mit der Schnauze.

Zum Glück nur einen Teil der Spitze, nicht über den Widerhaken. 

Genug Darwin-Award für heute. Jedenfalls hat der Haken nun schon mal Blut geschmeckt - vielleicht bringt das dann ja Glück beim Einsatz


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Februar 2022)

Da kommst an einen Platz, 1m das schmierige Ufer runter.
Zack, - liegst, - mit allen vieren in der Luft. Hauptsache der Rute fehlt nix - da gilts Prioritäten zu setzen.
O man,-  ......dann die Mistlandung, wenn du so da liegst, das du weist, ein mal rühren und weiter gehts Richtung Wasser.

Oder an der Steinpackung letztes Jahr, 4m runter - Haltungsnote 1+.
Schuh bleibt stecken und Herrchen von der Schwerkraft getrieben..... unten endlich angekommen  ..kleines Schamanentänzchen... schlimme Zauberformeln entgleiten da einem.....

Mit zunehmenden Alter scheint irgendwie die Waageanzeige mit zu altern.
Heftig, wenn der Luxuskörper in den Boden einschlägt, und das hochkrabbeln ...... nein, - sollte keiner mit ansehen müssen.


Ende letzten Jahres, bricht mir nicht die Uferböschung ab und zack, - stehst bis zum Nabel in der Brühe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 So kald wars.


----------



## Angler59 (27. Februar 2022)

Beim Hecht angeln passiert.  Hecht war zu klein, wollte ihm vorsichtig vom Wobbler befreien und zack war der Drilling im Finger.  Zange raus 2 Haken abgekniffen so gut es ging, versucht den Haken durchzudrücken was nicht gelang weil Bogen zu kurz war kam der Wiederhaken nicht durch. Ein zurück war garicht möglich.....
Krankenhaus - Notaufnahme - Röntgen- daher das Bild.... der Junge Röntgenassistent mußte natürlich herzhaft lachen, hatte er auch noch nicht gesehen - war aber so freundlich mir eine Kopie zu drucken. 
Kurz  -  Betäubung des Fingers mit einer Spritze , den Haken am Schenkel abgekniffen  und dann den Wiederhaken nach außen durch geschoben ....... Alles gut nichts entzündet,  die  Einstichstelle der Spritze hat länger geschmerzt als die Hakenstelle.
Das passiert einem der 50 Jahre angelt.....


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (6. März 2022)

Oh, die Handlandungsnummer hatte ich auch ein paar Mal. Ein dicker Döbel hat sich bei der Gelegenheit Mal einen Drilling mit meinem Zeigefinger geteilt und so heftig gezappelt hatte, dass der Drilling abgebrochen ist. Owner, wohlgemerkt. Der nächsten Hecht war bei einem ähnlichen Tauziehen im gleichen Jahr wenigstens so gallant, auszuschlitzen. Es ist so schön, dass Menschen im Gegensatz zu Tieren nicht gezwungen sind, aus ihren Fehlern zu lernen. Das beste war aber der Bleikopfspinner der sich  nach "dezentem" Anhieb im Uferbereich  in der Kopfhaut versenkt hatte. Der Arzt von der Notaufnahme war aber sehr verständnisvoll und hat das Ding unbeschadet aus dem Loch hinterm Ohr entfernt und dreimal dürft ihr raten, mit welchem Köder ich den Hecht dann Abends noch erwischt habe? 
A man has to do, what a man has to do.


----------



## Anglero (6. März 2022)

Mit einem Kumpel in den wilden 80ern auf Steg an einem bayrischen See beim Grundangeln erwischt mich der Anfänger beim Auswerfen, noch in der Ausholbewegung mit seinem bewurmten Haken am Hals und zieht trotz spürbarem Widerstand voll durch. Danach haut er noch zwei mal ungläubig in die Rute, bis er sich umsieht und ich überhaupt dazu komme zu schreien. Den Haken mit Tauwurm haben wir dann irgendwie wieder rausbekommen und es ist nichts Schlimmeres passiert, obwohl quasi um die Halsschlagader herum gehakt. Ich hatte ihm zum Glück nur eine alte Wabbelrute geliehen. Das hätte aber auch richtig schlimm ins Auge gehen können. Ansonsten verstauchte Knöchel und verdrehte Knie wegen böser bonner Steinpackungen und fast verblutet wegen wütendem Hecht .


----------



## Seifert (6. März 2022)

Zitat: "Heftig, wenn der Luxuskörper in den Boden einschlägt, und das hochkrabbeln ...... nein, - sollte keiner mit ansehen müssen."
Wichtig,nein:sehr wichtig sind aber in einem solchen Falle die Haltungsnoten!!
Da hab ich -bis jetzt -gut lachen: passiert ist mir derlei noch nie....


----------



## Skott (6. März 2022)

Seifert schrieb:


> Zitat: "Heftig, wenn der Luxuskörper in den Boden einschlägt, und das hochkrabbeln ...... nein, - sollte keiner mit ansehen müssen."
> Wichtig,nein:sehr wichtig sind aber in einem solchen Falle die Haltungsnoten!!
> Da hab ich -bis jetzt -gut lachen: passiert ist mir derlei noch nie....


...dann schrei nicht so laut...;  das kommt dann oft schneller, als man denkt...


----------



## +Wicked+ (4. Oktober 2022)

Da waren ja ganz schön grausige Unfälle dabei , bis auf ein paar nasse Füße und einem Stich an Haken oder Barschkiemen ist mir zum Glück noch nichts passiert.


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Oktober 2022)

1 x Handlandung von einem Zander mit Wobbler und freiem Kopfdrilling vermasselt. Ich stand mit der Wathose im Wasser, Sonnenaufgang im Juli , erster Wurf und direkt ein 60er Zetti drauf.  Im Moment des Griffs an den Kiemendeckel ein Kopfschlag vom Zander, so dass sich der Kopfdrilling in meinen linken Daumen, direkt an der Strecksehne, einhakte. Der Zander tauchte dankend ab und versenkte einen Flunken mit Widerhaken perfekt in der Strecksehne . Hatte leider keinen Bolzenschneider dabei, sonst hätte ich noch ein paar Würfe gemacht    So bin ich dann mit einem 11 cm Wobbler in der Hand zum Auto, das Umziehen war arg beschwerlich und als ich dachte so jetzt sitze ich wenigstens gut im Auto verhakt sich der andere Drilling im Türdichtungsgummi. Ich sass aber schon im Auto und habe minutenlang gebracht langsam aus dem Auto auszusteigen und den Haken rauszufummeln.  Der Rest war "Standard", Krankenhausnotaufnahme, 4 h warten, grinsender Arzt etc. . Der größte Schmerz war für mich, dass das Angeln an dem Tag gelaufen war. 

Tennisarme/Ellenbogen mehrfach schon entzündet, früher von 10-12 Meter langen Kopfruten oder halt beim Zanderangeln.

Starke Unterkühlung beim Mefoangeln im Februar bei 3 Grad Wasser - ich war so angefixt dass ich bestimmt 4 h am Stück im Wasser stand ohne rauszugehen. Ich brauchte tatsächlich so eine medizinische Wärmedecke. 

Kleiner Finger in Norwegen gebrochen, als sich beim Ankerseil lichten eine enge Schlaufe drum legte und eine hohe Welle kam.

Natürlich diverse Stürze und als Krönung bin ich als Jungangler mit meinem Rennrad und meiner ersten Kohlefaserspinnrute in der rechten Hand von einem Auto angefahren worden. Wie schon mancher Vorschreiber schrieb war während des Fallens der erste und glaube ich einzige Gedanke dass die Rute heil bleiben muss.
Das hat dem Ellenbogen gar nicht gut getan.

Jetzt wo ich das alles so schreibe weiß ich wenigstens woher alle meine Knochen so weh tun


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Oktober 2022)

Bei der Hand Landung eines Zanders 80+

Kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee, den am Bleikopf herausheben zu wollen. 

In dem Moment schüttelt der sich wie wild, 
der grosse Jighaken biegt auf, der Zander taucht ab und ich hocke nass und schockiert am Ufer. 

Das hat meine Gefühle schwer verletzt 

R. S.


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bei der Hand Landung eines Zanders 80+
> 
> Kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee, den am Bleikopf herausheben zu wollen.
> 
> ...


Der ist gut


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Oktober 2022)

Selbst noch nicht doch ein Kollege  ist am Rhein in der Steinschüttung schwer gestürzt  und kann  das Handgelenk  bis heute nicht mehr bewegen


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich hörte von einem Wochenendangeln  bei dem m ehrere Angler verschüttet waren.
Unter leeren Bierflaschen.


----------



## hanzz (4. Oktober 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Wie schon mancher Vorschreiber schrieb war während des Fallens der erste und glaube ich einzige Gedanke dass die Rute heil bleiben muss.


Kenne ich.
Ich hab mich auf Steinpackungen, nassen Böschungen und nach Hochwasser saurutschigen Panzerrampen so übelst geappelt, dass eigentlich Knochen hätten brechen müssen.
Aber bisher gab's nur einen kaputten Spitzenring.
Ruten wurden immer vorbildlich hoch gehalten. 
Hab aber auch noch nie nen Knochen gebrochen, obwohl ich als Fahrradfahrer schon so oft böse gestürzt bin und angefahren wurde.
Beim letzten Mal mit dem Rad hatte ich in einer Hand einen Erdbeershake und son Auto hat mich gestriffen. Der Shake verteilte sich komplett über mich. Da war ich echt sauer.
Der Autofahrer war echt schockiert und hat sich tausend mal entschuldigt.
Hab ihm ne Kippe und nen Fünfer für nen neuen Shake abgeknüpft.
Sonst ist nix wildes passiert.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2022)

Angler59 schrieb:


> Krankenhaus - Notaufnahme - Röntgen- daher das Bild.... der Junge Röntgenassistent mußte natürlich herzhaft lachen, hatte er auch noch nicht gesehen - war aber so freundlich mir eine Kopie zu drucken.
> Kurz - Betäubung des Fingers mit einer Spritze , den Haken am Schenkel abgekniffen und dann den Wiederhaken nach außen durch geschoben .


Echt jetzt...?
In den 60ern haben wir kurz draufgespuckt und ein wenig Sand drüber gerieben - fertig..!
Ihr jungen Leute seid irgendwie.... weich...!?


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Oktober 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Da kommst an einen Platz, 1m das schmierige Ufer runter.
> Zack, - liegst, - mit allen vieren in der Luft. Hauptsache der Rute fehlt nix - da gilts Prioritäten zu setzen.
> O man,-  ......dann die Mistlandung, wenn du so da liegst, das du weist, ein mal rühren und weiter gehts Richtung Wasser.
> 
> ...


Schamanentänze und Zauberflüche, sind mein Resort.
Zählt meine Blutvergiftung, die ich mir vermutlich beim Volksangeln zugezogen habe auch? Von der Gefährdungslage her gesehen, spiele ich da ganz weit vorne mit.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Von der Gefährdungslage her gesehen, spiele ich da ganz weit vorne mit.


Aber Hallo - ne ordentliche Sepsis ist unter den überlebbaren Erkrankungen so ziehmlich das Übelste.
Ich finde das zählt... .


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber Hallo - ne ordentlich Sepsis ist unter den überlebbaren Erkrankungen so ziehmlich das Übelste.
> Ich finde das zählt... .


Hallo,

das kannst Du laut sagen. Ein ehemaliger Kollege sagte mal beim Rentnerstammtisch, er war  65 Jahre alt,  dass er sich demnächst ein paar Warzen wegmachen lässt. Als er dann zweimal beim Stammtisch fehlte, hakte ich mal nach und erfuhr, dass er an einer Sepsis verstorben ist, welche er sich durch die Entfernung der Warzen zugezogen hatte  . Wäre besser gewesen, er hätten die Warzen Warzen sein gelassen. Ein halbes Jahr nach der Rente war er weg.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (5. Oktober 2022)

Vor ner Blutvergiftung hab ich keine Bange . Eher schon daß man sich nach einer OP im Krankenhaus was einfängt. Da soll es ne ganze Menge geben. Von irgendwelchen resistenten Keimen angefangen.

Hatte auch schon Haken im Zeigefinger.Zum ambulanten Chirogen ,Betäubung örtlich Haken durchgestossen ,abgeknipst und raus. Abends ne halbe Stunde die Flosse im Kernseifebad gewässert und gut war. Zumal ich mir den Haken nicht mal beim Angeln reingeracht hatte.
Beim zweiten Male 20 Jahre später hab ich selbst operiert.Aber dazu später. Jetzt geh ich saufen.


----------



## zulu (5. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt schon ?

Haken habe ich mir  jede Menge gesetzt und selbst entfernt
der letzte saß im dicken Zeh 
der ging super einfach und schnell rein 
hat auch nicht weh getan
aber raus, Mann was eine Prozedur wie mit der Stopfnadel durch Leder


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Vor ner Blutvergiftung hab ich keine Bange . Eher schon daß man sich nach einer OP im Krankenhaus was einfängt. Da soll es ne ganze Menge geben. Von irgendwelchen resistenten Keimen angefangen.


Hallo,

Angst habe ich erstmal davor auch nicht. Aber etwa 75.000 Todesfälle im Jahr durch Sepsis in Deutschland ist schon eine Hausnummer. Hinzu kommt noch, das da mit einer relativ hohen Dunkelziffer gerechnet wird, da manche Sepsis gar nicht als solche erkannt wird  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Male 20 Jahre später hab ich selbst operiert.Aber dazu später.



Bei Norwegenfahrten is immer ein Mini-Bolzenschneider dabei- VA Meereshaken sind ungleich schwieriger zu kappen... 

Und die Chirurgen ungleich weiter entfernt. 
Sofern das Dingen nicht unterm Fingernagel oder im Knochen steckt, wird selbst verarztet.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Jetzt schon ?
> 
> Haken habe ich mir  jede Menge gesetzt und selbst entfernt
> der letzte saß im dicken Zeh
> ...


Hast versucht durch den Nagel zu stechen ?


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Vor ner Blutvergiftung hab ich keine Bange . Eher schon daß man sich nach einer OP im Krankenhaus was einfängt. Da soll es ne ganze Menge geben. Von irgendwelchen resistenten Keimen angefangen.
> 
> Hatte auch schon Haken im Zeigefinger.Zum ambulanten Chirogen ,Betäubung örtlich Haken durchgestossen ,abgeknipst und raus. Abends ne halbe Stunde die Flosse im Kernseifebad gewässert und gut war. Zumal ich mir den Haken nicht mal beim Angeln reingeracht hatte.
> Beim zweiten Male 20 Jahre später hab ich selbst operiert.Aber dazu später. Jetzt geh ich saufen.


Glaub mir, davor hast du Angst. Wenn du so gerade wach geworden bist und du noch versuchst deinen Zentralrechner im Kopf wieder neu zu starten und man dir sagt, das man nicht weiß, ob man dir deine Keule erhalten kann wegen der Sepsis, dann hast du angst und ordentlich Flitzekacke.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Vor ner Blutvergiftung hab ich keine Bange


Da wäre ich vorsichtig; bei mir hat ein sehr leistungsfähiges Krankenhaus mit einem großen Team 5 Wochen um mein Leben gekämpft.
Hätten sich nicht alle ernsthaft reingehängt, wäre ich seit 10 Jahren tod.. .
Auf einigen Bildern bin ich zwischen der Unmenge von Maschinen kaum noch zu sehen.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Angst habe ich erstmal davor auch nicht. Aber etwa 75.000 Todesfälle im Jahr durch Sepsis in Deutschland ist schon eine Hausnummer. Hinzu kommt noch, das da mit einer relativ hohen Dunkelziffer gerechnet wird, da manche Sepsis gar nicht als solche erkannt wird  .
> 
> ...


Ungefähr 50% der Erkrankten,kappt die Scheiße den Lebensfaden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Der ist gut


Der WAR gut...


----------



## zulu (6. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hast versucht durch den Nagel zu stechen ?


Nee nur durch die dicke Haut
War ein Makrelensystem das habe ich im Boot abgelegt um 2 zappelnde Stöcker weg zu machen.
Da war ich barfuß und zack , eine falsche Bewegung , der unterste Haken saß sauber drin im Zeh.
Erst mal hinsetzen, ruhig bleiben  und Hirn einschalten.
Dann kommt der Schweißausbruch.
Saitenschneider raus und Federn abknippen. Dann mit der gebogenen Zange versuchen den Resthaken irgendwie durch zu schieben.
Ging auch aber die gekrümmte Körperhaltung, der Schweiß in den Augen, die vielen Flüche die mir über die Lippen gekommen sind.
Das war echt sch...e. 
Aber kaum war er durch, bischen Schnaps drüber (und auch was rein in den Hals)  und alles war wieder gut.
Kein Weh und keine Entzündung.


----------



## silverfish (6. Oktober 2022)

Schnaps hatten wir nicht an Bord,aber um einen festsitzenden Haken gings auch. Frühjahr 2013 zu zweit mit Boot auf den Strelasund.Grahler Fähre Boot eingesetzt und unter Rügendamm  raus aus dem Ostwind. Gleich an der ersten Stelle ein Schwall. 16er Gummi hingeschlenzt und Biss. Der kam zu Tage .
	

		
			
		

		
	






Danach noch n Kleiner. Dann wurde auf Hornhecht umgebaut. Wegen der Hechtgefahr hatte ich Titan vorm Wobbler.
Muss wohl so der dritte Horni gewesen sein den ich am Vorfach raushob. Der Mistkerl machte n Satz nach oben und trieb mir ein schönen stabilen verzinkten Meeresdrilling,zum Glück nur eine Fluke,in die rechte Handfläche. Genau unter die Sehne welche den Handteller quert.
Bestimmt zuerst das Sch-Wort gerufen. Dann immer cool bleiben. Angel ablegen ,Horni ab und hinsetzen . Drilling am Wobbler ab. Erstmal ne Zange nehmen. Rausziehen ging nicht. Also schön durch kreisförmige Bewegung durchstossen,  abkneifen und raus gings am leichtesten. Mann war das schön ! Blutete etwas  . Umdrehen und schön kräftig auf die Wunden gepinkelt. Pflaster drauf und n Bier aufgemacht. Danach ging richtig los. Inshesamt waren das mehr als 100 Hornies. Zwei Hechte aus der 50 er Klasse noch . Durch die Ablenkung beim Angeln nix in der Hand gemerkt. Abends nochmal neues Plaster. Am nächsten Tag waren nur noch 2 kleine Punkte zu sehen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich wohl die Flosse nochmal in Kernseife gebadet. Der Bootseigner hatte die ganze Zeit ,in der ich operierte ,gequält zur Seite geblickt. Er hatte schon die Befürchtung,daß wir rein und in die Ambulanz müssten. Nach dem Bier war er froh ,daß ich alles selbst auf die Reihe bekam.
War ein richtig geiler Tag auf dem Strelasund . Beim einlaufen erfuhren wir ,daß die Fetzenköderfischer welche sich den ganzen Tag nähe Rügendamm durchschaukeln liessen im Schnitt nur 4-5 Hornies gefangen hatten.


----------



## zulu (6. Oktober 2022)

Ja, in der Ostsee , besser keinen Schnaps an Bord , sondern Jod im Gepäck.
Woanders ist das Desinfektionsmittel Nr. 1


----------



## Blueser (6. Oktober 2022)

Körperlich habe ich mich beim Angeln noch nicht verletzt, aber seelisch...


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Körperlich habe ich mich beim Angeln noch nicht verletzt, aber seelisch...


Hallo,

ich habe einen Bekannten, er fischte so rund 25 Jahre, der hielt das mit dem Angeln nervlich nicht mehr aus. Ganz schlimm war es, wenn etwas schief lief und er konnte es nicht mehr richten oder er sah die Schuld bei sich. Wenn dann irgendein Wort von ihm in Zusammenhang mit Huren fiel (Hurenzange, Hurenrolle, Hurenrute, Hurenfische etc.), war es besser, Land zu gewinnen. Rumpelstilzchen war dagegen ein ruhiger Typ  .
Was musste ich mir da oft das Lachen verbeißen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Bekannten, er fischte so rund 25 Jahre, der hielt das mit dem Angeln nervlich nicht mehr aus. Ganz schlimm war es, wenn etwas schief lief und er konnte es nicht mehr richten oder er sah die Schuld bei sich. Wenn dann irgendein Wort von ihm in Zusammenhang mit Huren viel (Hurenzange, Hurenrolle, Hurenrute, Hurenfische etc.), war es besser, Land zu gewinnen. Rumpelstilzchen war dagegen ein ruhiger Typ  .
> Was musste ich mir da oft das Lachen verbeißen.
> ...


So einen in der Art kenne ich auch. Carakter wie ne Klapperschlange. An sich ganz gemütlich und harmlos, aber wehe er ärgert sich über etwas oder sich selbst. Dann ist ne Handgranate mit Kurzzeitzünder, nen scheiß dagegen und man sollte ihn besser aus dem Weg gehen. Dann kann es auch schon mal passieren das ein Messer oder Beil des Weges geflogen kommt oder eine Angelrute zerdroschen wird. 
Das bin ich nämlich selbst. Aber solch heftige Ausraster hatte ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Das letzte mal hatte ich bei der Bundeswehr als ich ne Pistole nach meinen Zugführer warf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2022)

Was mich richtig fertig macht :

Es beisst super und ich hab' Tüddel 

Da hatte ich ernsthaft schon Albträume von 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was mich richtig fertig macht :
> 
> Es beisst super und ich hab' Tüddel
> 
> ...


Das träume ich regelmäßig 
Fische sind da, ich kann sie sogar sehen und es gibt Monstertüddel, ich verstrick mich in Köder Auswahl oder der Snap geht nicht auf. 
In einem Traum hab ich die scheiß vertüddelte Schnur abgeschnitten und an einen Regenschirm gebunden. 
Aber meist wach ich verwirrt auf, weil ich den Kack nicht hinbekomme. 
Doch dann gibt es auch Träume mit knallharten Bissen, wovon ich dann auch wach werde. 
Schon faszinierend und verwunderlich so ein Gehirn.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das träume ich regelmäßig
> Fische sind da, ich kann sie sogar sehen und es gibt Monstertüddel, ich verstrick mich in Köder Auswahl oder der Snap geht nicht auf.
> In einem Traum hab ich die scheiß vertüddelte Schnur abgeschnitten und an einen Regenschirm gebunden.
> Aber meist wach ich verwirrt auf, weil ich den Kack nicht hinbekomme.
> ...


Und der Zentralrechner im Kopf arbeitet alles andere als Logisch, auch wenn er selber total von sich überzeugt ist.


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2022)

Hecht mit Krokodilrolle ums Handgelenk und Daumen zwischen den Zähnen vom Anfang der Saison. Linke Seite der Daumenspitze ist nach wie vor taub und so langsam verlässt mich die Hoffnung, dass der Tastsinn dort zurück kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Linke Seite der Daumenspitze ist nach wie vor taub und so langsam verlässt mich die Hoffnung, dass der Tastsinn dort zurück kommt.



Das dauert Jahre. Nerven wachsen langsam.
So sah mein Damen auch mal aus nachdem er unfreiwillig Bekanntschaft mit einem Kreissägeblatt gemacht hat.
Nach zwei, drei Jahren war das Gefühl aber wieder voll da.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mal nen Kumpel die Brille vom Kopf gehauen als ich ihm zeigen wollte wie groß mein letzter Aal war.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Oktober 2022)

Sieht ja aus, als wäre ich meinen abschwarter zu nahe gekommen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das träume ich regelmäßig
> Fische sind da, ich kann sie sogar sehen und es gibt Monstertüddel, ich verstrick mich in Köder Auswahl oder der Snap geht nicht auf.
> In einem Traum hab ich die scheiß vertüddelte Schnur abgeschnitten und an einen Regenschirm gebunden.
> Aber meist wach ich verwirrt auf, weil ich den Kack nicht hinbekomme.
> ...


Genauso!

Bei mir sinds meistens fette Forellen, die Zeit zum Fang läuft ab und ich kann die Angelsachen bspw. Nur in Zeitlupe fertigmachen, "weiß" aber im Traum, dass ich es nicht schaffen werde.
Es kam sogar schon vor, dass ich sowohl im Traum, als auch in echt im Bett einen harten Anschlag gesetzt habe und vom Zucken des Arms wach wurde. 

Bin ich verrückt?!? 

R. S.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (7. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hecht mit Krokodilrolle ums Handgelenk und Daumen zwischen den Zähnen vom Anfang der Saison.



Autsch... Bitte sag, dass der Faden im Daumen von nem Chirurgen angebracht wurde und es sich dabei nicht um ne Zweckentfremdete Mono in Eigenbastelei handelt.


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2022)

Das Zeug hamse mir in der Notaufnahme reingebastelt, da war nichts mehr mit selber verarzten, ging eine Woche später auch in Urlaub da war kein Platz für Experimente.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (7. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das träume ich regelmäßig
> Fische sind da, ich kann sie sogar sehen und es gibt Monstertüddel, ich verstrick mich in Köder Auswahl oder der Snap geht nicht auf.
> In einem Traum hab ich die scheiß vertüddelte Schnur abgeschnitten und an einen Regenschirm gebunden.
> Aber meist wach ich verwirrt auf, weil ich den Kack nicht hinbekomme.
> ...




Das geht besser, wenn man nach dem Biss im Drill merkt, dass man garkeine Rolle auf der Rute hat. Keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll, aber mein Hirn kann es sich jedenfalls vorstellen...


----------



## Mescalero (7. Oktober 2022)

O,18er Spiderwire

Wie sieht der Daumen jetzt aus?


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2022)

Wenn man's nicht weiß, fällt's einem nicht auf.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Oktober 2022)

Sauber! Fast besser als vorher. Zum Tastsinn siehe Prof. Das wird schon wieder.


----------



## silverfish (7. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das dauert Jahre. Nerven wachsen langsam.
> So sah mein Damen auch mal aus nachdem er unfreiwillig Bekanntschaft mit einem Kreissägeblatt gemacht hat.
> Nach zwei, drei Jahren war das Gefühl aber wieder voll da.


Oh danke Professor ! 
Hab heut schon 2h gesägt. Nach 15.oo gehts nochmal für Stündchen raus.Werd ich wieder besonders aufpassen. Meist lässt ja kurz vor Ende der Arbeiten die Vorsicht nach .





Linker Zeidefinger sieht nach mehr als 20 Jahren auch wieder normal aus. Jahrelang war da ne dicke Wulst . Nee ,nich die Säge . Seitenscheibe vom BMW Coupe. Ein Hieb und durch war ich.
Für das Ding hatte im Siegtal den Ruf weg. Lach.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Genauso!
> 
> Bei mir sinds meistens fette Forellen, die Zeit zum Fang läuft ab und ich kann die Angelsachen bspw. Nur in Zeitlupe fertigmachen, "weiß" aber im Traum, dass ich es nicht schaffen werde.
> Es kam sogar schon vor, dass ich sowohl im Traum, als auch in echt im Bett einen harten Anschlag gesetzt habe und vom Zucken des Arms wach wurde.
> ...


Hallo, 

ich träumte mal, als ich in Österreich zum Fischen in Urlaub war, dass ich eine 70er Bachforelle gefangen habe (die Stelle im Traum gabs auch im Original am Wasser, nur dass die Straße in Wirklichkeit so 70/80 Meter weg war und im Traum direkt daran vorbeiführte). Ich versorgte die Forelle und legte sie oben, am Böschungsrand ab und ging nochmal zum Fluss runter, um mir die Hände zu waschen. Da hörte ich, wie ein Auto anhielt und als ich hochging sah ich gerade noch, wie da einer meine 70er Forelle in seinen Kofferraum legt und davon fährt. Vor Wut bin ich aufgewacht und realisierte auch sofort, dass es ein Traum war, aber ich konnte eine Zeitlang nicht einschlafen weil ich vor Ärger richtig aufgewühlt war . Ansonsten habe ich einen sehr guten Schlaf.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (7. Oktober 2022)

Respekt. 
Ich kann meine Träume nicht eröffnen.
Soll aber nicht heissen ,daß ich nicht vom Angeln träume .


----------



## Blueser (7. Oktober 2022)

Über Träume redet man nicht, man genießt sie. Die Realität ist hart genug ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hecht mit Krokodilrolle ums Handgelenk und Daumen zwischen den Zähnen vom Anfang der Saison. Linke Seite der Daumenspitze ist nach wie vor taub und so langsam verlässt mich die Hoffnung, dass der Tastsinn dort zurück kommt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420321
> Anhang anzeigen 420320


Das kommt davon wenn man nur große Fische fängt    …


----------



## bic zip (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich war mal in einer griechischen Taverne essen und die blickdichte Strumpfhose der gutausehenden Bedienung stellte sich bei näherer Betrachtung als Beinbehaarung raus


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (8. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Ich war mal in einer griechischen Taverne essen und die blickdichte Strumpfhose der gutausehenden Bedienung stellte sich bei näherer Betrachtung als Beinbehaarung raus


Daraus liesse sich 1A Werbung für nen Optiker machen.


----------

